# الاقسام المريخية > اعمدة - أخبار - الصحافة الرياضية >  >  صحيفه المنبر الثلاثاء 5-3-2013م (اخبارواعمده)

## على الصغير

*لا إله إلا الله
 وحده لا شريك له،
 له الملك
 وله الحمد

وهو على كل شيء قدير


*

----------


## على الصغير

*مجلس المريخ يجتمع اليوم ويقاضي حارسه الحضري 
يناقش ترتيبات قمة الممتاز
يعقد مجلس ادارة نادي المريخ نهار اليوم اجتماعا مهما يناقش من خلاله امر الحارس المصري عصام الحضري الذي سافر امس بدون علم المجلس بحجة انه غير راغب في الاستمرار وكان السيد عصام الحاج قد اكد ان الحضري رفض عرض الوالي بالاستمرار وطلب فسخ التعاقد هذا قد قام المدير التنفيذي لنادي المريخ بارفاق كافة تفاصيل التعاقد ومرتبات اللاعب في مذكرة سوف يقوم المجلس بتسليمها عبر مستشاره القانوني نهار اليوم الى الاتحاد العام مرفقا معها شكوى تحوي مخالفات الحارس عصام الحضري وسفره المتكرر دون اخطار للمجلس .
الى ذلك يناقش مجلس المريخ خلال اجتماعه اليوم الترتيب لمباراة القمة وتكوين لجنة لها الى جانب الاطمئنان على سير الاعداد للبطولة الافريقية 

*

----------


## على الصغير

*مرددا (انا العالم كلو بيعرفنى )..الحضرى يغادر للقاهرة وينهال بالشتائم على موظفى فندق ابشر 


غادر حارس مرمى المريخ المصري عصام الحضري الى قاهرة المعز صباح اليوم الاثنين بعد ان رفض السكن فى الشقة التى استأجرها له مجلس المريخ وطالب بشقته القديمة جوار أوزون وأطلق الحضرى قبل مغادرته الخرطوم وابل من الشتائم على موظفي فندق ابشر مرددا (انا العالم كلو بيعرفنى ) وذلك عندما طالبه الموظف بإحضار خطاب من نادى المريخ للسكن او دفع الأجرة كاش 
*

----------


## على الصغير

*فى حاله تأهل القمة لدور 16..مهمه سهله للمريخ وصعبه للهلال 



تبدو مهمه المريخ أسهل فى حاله تأهله الى دور الـ 16 من دوري إبطال إفريقيا حيث يتلقى المريخ فى حال التأهل الفائز من فيتالو البورندى والرينجرز النيجيرى وستقام المباراة الاولى خارج أرضه والثاني على استاده بامدرمان
اما الهلال فسحب رصد مركز (سودانا فوق) فانه سوف يواجه فى حاله تأهله الى دور الـ 16 من ذات البطولة الفائز من الفتح الرباطى ودولا الكاميرونى وتقام المباراة الاولى خارج ارضه والثانية باستاده  
*

----------


## على الصغير

*
مجلس المريخ يهدد الحضري بـ(العقد) الاصلي.. ويلجأ لاتحاد الكرة

علمت (المدرجات) ان مجلس المريخ في غاية الاستياء من تصرف حارسه المصري عصام الحضري وسفره المفاجئ للقاهرة دون اذن من المجلس، وأفاد مصدر عليم الموقع بان المجلس سيدفع في الساعات القليلة المقبلة بشكوى الى اتحاد كرة القدم السوداني ضد الحارس المصري، وسيرفق مع الشكوى صورة من العقد الاصلي له والذي يتضمن راتباً شهرياً قدره خمسة آلاف دولار فقط، ويتوقع ان تأخذ الازمة بين الطرفين شكلاً آخر في الفترة المقبلة.
*

----------


## على الصغير

*الحضري يدلي بتصريحات مثيرة لـ(المدرجات) من القاهرة


وصل الى العاصمة المصرية القاهرة فجر اليوم الحارس الدولي للمريخ عصام الحضري بعد ساعات فقط من حادثة طرده من فندق (ابشر).. ونجحت (المدرجات) في الوصول الى اللاعب نهار اليوم حيث تحدث كاشفاً اسباب قراره المفاجئ بالسفر الى القاهرة مبرراً ذلك بالقول: كل الحكاية انني لم اجد مكاناً (انام)، ولا يمكن باي حال من الاحوال ان اتواجد في الشارع، لذلك فضلت العودة الى القاهرة.. واوضح الحضري ان مدير الكرة بالمريخ محمد موسى تواجد معه بالفندق حتى الواحدة صباحاً في محاولة لحل الازمة مضيفاً: ولكني تفاجأت بعناصر من الامن التابع للفندق تطلب مني مغادرته، بالتأكيد لا اعتقد ان هناك شخصاً عاقلاً يمكن ان يقبل حدوث ذلك لنفسه مهما كان، ناهيك عن انني لاعب مغترب في السودان.. وجدد الحضري مطالبته لمجلس المريخ باخلاء سبيله وتابع: على المستوى النفسي اصبحت غير قادر على مواصلة المشوار، فقط امنحوني رواتبي المتاخرة، وافسحوا لي المجال لابحث عن مستقبلي في مكان آخر.
 واضاف الحضري: اتمنى ان يتفهم الجميع موقفي، ويدركوا الموقف الصعب الذي وضعت فيه بالفندق امس الاول، ويعلموا ان مطالبتي بانهاء العقد عادلة في ظل الظروف التي مررت بها طيلة الفترة السابقة.
*

----------


## على الصغير

*
اتجاه داخل الجهاز الفني للمريخ لاخطار المجلس بالتوقف عن التدريبات


علمت (المدرجات) ان التذمر بدأ يسود داخل الاطار الفني للمريخ بقيادة التونسي محمد بن عثمان الكوكي وجهازه المعاون، ولا تستبعد مصادر الموقع ان يقدم المعد البدني محمد بن وسيم وهشام السيد مدرب الحراس على مخاطبة مجلس الادارة في الساعات القليلة القادمة بتوقفهم عن مزاولة نشاطهم مع الفريق الى حين وضع حد نهائي لمسألة متأخراتهم المالية على النادي وحسم الكثير من المشاكل العالقة التي اكدوا انها تعيق عملهم مع الفرقة الحمراء خلال الوقت الحالي.. وكان وسيم طلب من دائرة الكرة تسليمه مبلغاً راتب الشهر الماضي حتى يغادر لبلاده ما دفع مجلس الادارة للتحرك في كل الاتجاهات بحثاً عن ايجاد حلول نهائية لهذا الامر
*

----------


## على الصغير

*اديكو لـ(المدرجات): سألعب في الدوري الجنوب افريقي اعتباراً من يونيو



ادلى الايفواري ريمي مارسيل اديكو مهاجم المريخ السابق بتصريحات خاصة لـ(المدرجات) اكد من خلالها انتقاله للعب في الدوري الجنوب افريقي اعتباراً من يونيو المقبل، واضاف: لدي الآن عرضان احدهما من نادي كايزرشيف والثاني من صن داونز، افاضل بينهما في الوقت الحالي لاختيار الافضل.. ولم يتعاقد اديكو مع اي فريق بعد انتهاء تعاقده مع المريخ، ويقيم رفقة اسرته في تونس.
*

----------


## على الصغير

*بالصور.. الصادق المهدي يشارك في تكريم الوالي


اقام منتدى النادي العائلي حفل تكريم لجمال الوالي رئيس نادي المريخ المستقيل مساء الاثنين ، بمناسبة فوزه بالرئيس صاحب الشعبية الاكثر في الوطن العربي خلال الاستفتاء الذي اجراه برنامج صدى الملاعب، وشارك في التكريم عدد كبير من الرموز في مقدمتهم رئيس حزب الامة الامام الصادق المهدي ، ومعتمد الخرطوم والدكتور معتصم جعفر رئيس اتحاد الكرة ، اضافة الى عدد كبير من الفنانين ، بقيادة عبد القادر سالم ، وجمال فرفور، وسط حضور اجهزة الاعلام المقروءة والمسموعة
واشاد الامام الصادق المهدي خلال كلمته في التكريم بجمال الوالي وما قدمه من دعم كبير لمسيرة الرياضة في السودان
*

----------


## على الصغير

*عصام الحاج: الحضرى رفض عرض الوالى وسنشكوه للإتحاد‎


كشف عصام الحاج الأمين العام لنادى المريخ تفاصيل لقاء منتصف الليل بين جمال الوالى وعصام الحضرى بمنزل الأول حيث رفض اللاعب عرضا واضحا من رئيس المريخ المستقيل بدفع كافة مستحقاته البالغة 165 ألف دولار فورا دون انتظار المجلس وأنه جاهز لتذليل أى صعوبات ولكن الحارس الدولى تمسك بالرفض والرحيل متعللا بنفسياته وقال عصام الحاج  إن إدارة الفندق طلبت من مصطفى توفيق كتابة خطاب رسمى الساعة 11مساء وهو أمر صعب وطالب بمهلة حتى الصباح ودفع الحضرى مبلغ 200 دولار حلا للإشكال مع وعد من مصطفى بسداد المبلغ وتسليم الخطاب صباحا ولكنه فاجأنا بالسفر وأكد الأمين العام للنادى أن ناديه سيشكو اللاعب للإتحاد يوم الثلاثاء وسيرفق كل مخالفات اللاعب من سفر للسعودية والقاهرة أثناء الموسم وسيرفق كل المستندات.
*

----------


## على الصغير

*الحضرى يغادر للقاهرة والزاوية تكشف التفاصيل الكاملة


فجر عصام الحضرى أزمة كبرى عندما غادر إلى القاهرة فجر اليوم ضاربا بوعده لمسؤولى النادى بالإنتظار حتى نهار اليوم الإثنين عرض الحائط حيث طالبه مدير الكرة محمد موسى الذى كان معه بفندق أبشر حتى الساعة الواحدة صباحا بالهدوء ومنحه فرصة معالجة الموضوع برمته مع المجلس نهار اليوم والرجوع له ولكن الحضرى تحرك للمطار بعد سعة فقط من ذهاب مدير الكرة وكشفت مصادر عالية الثقة للزاوية تفاصيل الأزمة التى فجرها اللاعب عقب عودته من القاهرة برفضه النزول فى الشقة التى قام مصطفى توفيق بإستئجارها  بناء على توجيهات متوكل احمد على نائب الأمين العام وهى نفس الشقة التى كان يقيم بها المدرب الألمانى السابق كروجر ولكن الحضرى رفض وطالب (الشقة أم ألفين دولار فى الشهر وبس) أنا ما أسكنش إلا فيها روح كلمهم..وذهب الحضرى إلى فندق أبشر الذى طال بدوره بإحضار خطاب من المريخ أو التعامل معه كنزيل عادى وهو ماحدث حيث سدد الحضرى قيمة الفندق من جيبه.
*

----------


## على الصغير

*الاسبوع الثالث للممتاز ينطلق بمواجهتين
ينطلق الأسبوع الثالث للدوري الممتاز غدا بمباراتين, الأولى مساء بإستاد الخرطوم وتجمع الأهلي الخرطوم صاحب الترتيب الرابع برصيد أربع نقاط , وضيفه الموردة السادس في الترتيب برصيد ثلاث نقاط, ويسعى الآخير لإستغلال الروح المعنوية للاعبيه عقب الفوز الفوز الباهر على الأمل الأسبوع الماضي لخطف النقاط ورفع رصيده وتحسين مركزه, بينما تسعى فرقة المدرب التاج محجوب لتحقيق الفوز الأول على ملعبها بعد التعادل في ديربي الخرطوم مع فريق الخرطوم الوطني مؤخرا, وفي المباراة الثانية غدا الثلاثاء ليلا بإستاد الهلال بأم درمان يستضيف النسور متذيل الترتيب مباراته الثالثة على ملعبه فالفريق لن يحتمل تجرع الخسارة الثالثة على التوالي بعد خسارتيه من الأهلي شندي والمريخ, في وقت يسعى مدرب الأهلي مدني محمود عز الدين المصري لتعويض خسارة ديربي وسط السودان من الإتحاد, ويحتل الأهلي المركزالسابع بثلاث نقاط.
*

----------


## على الصغير

*الفريق عبد الله : الجمعية قائمة في موعدها وسنوقع عقد مع شركة كبيرة
بشر المريخ بانجاز جديد
 قال رئيس المريخ بالانابة الفريق عبد الله حسن عيسي ان الجمعية العمومية لنادي المريخ قائمة في موعدها يونيو المقبل وقال في تصريحات نقلتها صحيفة الزعيم انهم يخططون لتوقيع عقد رعايةمع شركة كبيرة سيدعم المريخ ويحل مشاكله مبشرا جماهير المريخ بانجاز جديد يضاف لانجازات المريخ على رأسها عقد الشركة التي ترعى المريخ حاليا وقال الفريق عبد الله انه يتمنىان يحقق المريخ النجاحات في البطولة الافريقية ويرض الانصار ويحقق ما فشل فيه سابقا وهو الظفر بتاج البطولة.

*

----------


## على الصغير

*على صفيح ساخن
نادر التوم
قول واحد!! 

تسخينة: ما أشبه الليلة بالبارحة وبكره كمان (عندنا)! 
تسخينة تانية: الحال ياهو ذات الحال.
تسخنة تالتة: من عصرا بدرى.
(حقق الخرطوم الوطنى نتيجة جيدة فى لقاء الذهاب أمام النصر الليبى، لكن هذا لا يعنى تأهله، فهدف وحيد فى مباراة الرد كفيل بإخراجه من البطولة)
صبيحة تعادل الخرطوم الذى كان (كما تقول الصحف الرياضية) بنكهة الفوز، كتبنا هذا الكلام، وبعد صباح خروج الخرطوم نُعيده ونذكر.. ليس على طريقة كما كتبنا وكما توقعنا.. بل على طريقة (فذكَِر) عسى أن ننتفع جميعا
يبدو أن الخرطوم _الذى لو أجاد اللعب بمثل ما يجيد تغيير إسمه، لكان الآن قد تأهل، ولتاهل من قبل ولأقصى الدراويش_ يبدو أنه لا يجيد التعامل مع (شوط المدربين)
وشوط المدربين هنا نعنى به لقاء الإياب (الحاسم)، سواء كان بملعبه أو خارج أرضه، لنبحث الأمر فى آخر لقاءين له عربيا وإفريقيا:
عربيا حقق فوزا عريضا فى الشوط الأول فى مباراته هنا امام الإسماعيلى بثلاثة أهداف لهدف، توقع الجميع أن تؤهل النتيجة الفريق للمرحلة المقبلة، لكن هذا ما لم يحدث، وتفأجا الجميع بعودة الهزائم الثقيلة مجددا بخماسية محبطة..
وأمام النصر الليبى تعادل الفريق بلا أهداف (فى تونس)، وكان يكفيه الفوز بهدف أو التعادل بهدف للتاهل المباشر، أو حتى التعادل السلبى ليحتكم إلى ركلات الترجيح.. لكنه آثر أن يحقق نبوءتنا وخسر بهدف وحيد وخرج باكرا جدا!
يبدو أن لعنة أهلى الخرطوم الذى أكثر الحديث عن السليمى وذهابه للخرطوم قد حلًَت بالفريق، ويبدو أن المدرب لا يستحق كل هذا التناحر، لأنه فشل فى شوط المدربين_فى بلده_
ويبدو أن إسناد أمر الفرق للشركات والمؤسسات لن يقيل الكرة السودانية من عثراتها_ كما كنا نعتقد_ مالم يكن هناك الكثير من العمل المؤسسى المخطط والمدروس. 
كرنفالات!!
لم يبق لإعلام الفول إلا أن يقيم مهرجانا بمناسبة جفاف نجيلة المريخ وبمناسبة التقشف والظروف الضاغطة التى يعانى منها المريخ، ولا يدركون أن هذا ناموس الكون وهذه سنة الله فى خلقه: (تلك الأيام نداولها بين الناس)، وصدق الحبيب المحبوب صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم إذ يوصى: (إخشوشنوا فإن النعم لاتدوم)
طبيعة الدنيا هكذا_ زى الموج_ تشيل وتودى ولا تدوم على حال.. لكن هذا يؤكد مدى ألم الاهلَة طيلة العقد الفائت، وحالة الدونية التى كانوا (يتنعمون) بها، هل إنتهت مشكلات الهلال حتى تتجند وتتجنن الأقلام الزرقاء وتكتب فقط وببغائية (عبيطة) عن النجيله والبوفيه المفتوح والطعمية وذهاب الوالى_ الذى طالبوا إمعانا فى الدونية ان يرأس ناديهم_؟؟؟
لو كانت الامور إنعكست، لقلنا هى الأمور والأيام كما شاهدتها دول، لكن هلال (بيانات المجاعات) وهلال تمرد الاجانب وهلال شكاوى الفيفا المطر، لم يجدْ فيه جديد، أم أن أبو سنينة يضحك على أبو سنينتين_ الذى تمتَع حد التخمة، مع أنها متعة ضارة وزائلة؟
إلتفتوا إلى هلالكم يرحمكم الله، فهو تتزايد معاناته بزيادة (صحفه) وصحفييه.
شدوا حيلكم!
تعال لأصحبك فى جولة (تصريحية) بعد الخروج الخرطومى الحزين: الكوماندوز يودعون الكونفدرالية من الدور التمهيدى)
السليمى: (أهدرنا أربعة فرص، ضعف الخبرة وراء الخروج) ياسلالالام! يعنى الفرص المهدرة يحسبوها ليك؟؟ وخبرة من تعنى؟؟ أنت أم الفريق؟؟؟
أبوعبيدة سليمان: (إفتقدنا التركيز.. اللاعبون إجتهدوا، وسنتجاوز الخروج الحزين ونأمل التعويض فى مباريات الدورى) بالله؟؟؟ إجتهدوا سووا شنو؟؟ والدورى ما ح يعوض الخروج حتى لو فزتم به_ وأكَِد تمام دا ما ح يحصل_
الآن لعلك أدركت جيدا لم كتبت فى التسخينة ما أشبه الليله بالبارحة وبكره كمان
لأن هذه التصريحات إنطلق مثلها بعد خروج الأولاد أمام الإسماعيلى وبعد طيران المريخ من ليوبارد والهلال من جوليبا... الكثير!
وبما أن العملاقين سيلعبان بعد أيام نشرنا تصريحات (ناس الخرطوم) قبل فترة حتى لا يقعوا فى نفس الاخطاء (إن شاء الله)!
المريخ سيقابل لوبولو الأنغولى الذى هزم سيمبا ذهابا وإيابا، وايابا بنتيجة ثقيلة
الهلال سيواجه سيو سبورت العاجى بعد ان تعادل ذهابا على (هوريا كوناكرى) الغينى وهزمه إيابا بثلاثية.. النتائج قد تكون مخيفة للعملاقين لكن لا يعنى ان المنافسين سيقصونهما، فمن قبل حققت فرق إنتصارات داوية فى التمهيدى، ثم اخرجها المريخ والهلال، ومع هذا فعلى الفريقين ن يشدوا حيلهما ويجتهدوا، وكذا أهلى شندى، عشان ما نسمع حكاية خرجنا لعدم الخبرة مرة اخرى!
تحذير وتنبيه!!
لو أن جماهير الهلال والمريخ تريد أن تُصفَِى حساباتها، وتنقل حساسياتها وهى تشجع أندية الوطن الاخرى، حرى بها ان تلتزم بيوتها، لان النتيجة ستكون عكسية وكارثية، والمحصلة تكون ميتة وخراب ديار بخروج الفريق المشجع، وخروجهم هم عن الروح القويم، لماذا لا يفهم جمهور الناديين أن الهلال شطب سيدا وان هيثم إختار المريخ؟؟؟ لماذا يجعلون من القصة (غازا) يملؤون به أنابيب احقادهم ليفجرونها ويفجرون الاوضاع؟؟
ولنا أن نطالب ونحذر، نطالب الجهات الرسمية بأخذ كافة التدابير والترتيبات والتحوطات للقاء القمة المرتقب، أُقيم فى موعده أو تمَ تأجيله، ونحذر جماهير الهلال التى برعت من قبل فى التخطيط بمساعدة بعض الصحف المتطرفة والأقلام (القذرة)، فى التخطيط والتنفيذ و_التكسير_ بل وحسب الصور شاركهم (بعض) أفراد الشرطة تحريشا وتطنيشا، لو أن الأمر يصل هذه المراحل (بلاها)، حذرنا من قبل من تكرار حادثة بورسعيد، وها نحن نحذر من جديد!
نار على نار
أبو 12.. لا جديد.. زيدت مساحات الرياضة العالمية ونفس الاسماء تواصل، غدا إن شاء الله نعلق على هذا الأمر!
لطفك يارب! الزميلة هويدا الماحى عرفتها عبر الفيس بوك، ورغم هلاليتها كان بيننا (هموم) مشتركة، قاتل جدا إحساس المرض، ومميت إحساس الغربة، وفتاك أن يمتزجا، هويدا وحسب ما كتب الصديق الاستاذ داود أمس فى صفحته (الغُرة) المباشرة، إكتشفت انها تعانى من السرطان، والله تألمت أيما ألم رغم انى لم التقيها
وبما أن الحبيب المحبوب صلى الله ليه وآله وسلم أكدها، بأن دعاء المرء لأخيه بظهر الغيب مستجاب وب (داووا مرضاكم بالصدقة) نطلب منكم أن تتصدقوا_للمساكين_ لاجلها،وتدعوا لها
عسى الله أن يفك كربتها، ونرجوها أن تصمد وتصبر وتتفاءل وتدرك أن ذلك فى ميزان حسناتها وأن تكثر من (الصلاة الطبية)
الموضوعات كثيرة آمل أن أتناولها غدا إن شاء الله فى صفحة (وسط النجوم)
ويظل المريخ الحاضر والمستقبل والتأريخ وكلنا مريخاب
ويا مريخ: ما تهتمَ للأوهام!
وما يضير البحر أمسى زاخر إن رمى فيه غلام بحجر
تخريمة: (بكرى المدينة دائما ما يمسك بطنه مدعيا المرض) قالها غرزته وله نقول: موش احسن من يمسك حاجة تانية مثلا؟؟
تلميحة: دوام الحال من المحال!
آخر قطرة: (اللهم صل وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد، طب القلوب ودوائها، وعافية الأبدان وشفائها، ونور الأبصار وضيائها، وقوت الأرواح وغذائها وعى آله وسلم) الصلاة الطبية_ تداوى كل مرض ولو عجز الأطباء عنه.. الهم أشف كل مريض ومريضة!
وهذه بصمتى 
*

----------


## على الصغير

*اللعب على الورق
جعفر سليمان
لغز مكسيم الكاميروني!

· من خلال التناول الأعلامي (لحدوتة) الكاميروني ماكسيم مانغي، عرف الشارع المريخي أن هناك بعض الخبايا حول هذا الموضوع، وتأكد الجميع أن الأمر ليس فنيا (بالكامل)!
· عادي جدا أن لا يعجب الكاميروني الشاب مدربه التونسي محمد عثمان الكوكي، وهو أمر معتاد في كرة القدم وليس هناك جديد ..لأن الرؤى الفنية تختلف هنا وهناك!
· وكم من لاعب متميز ..بهر العالم باسره، ولكن لم يرق لمدرب بعينه، ولم يؤثر الصيت الكبير على تغيير القناعة الفنية، ليغادر النجم إلى فريق آخر ويصادف نجاحا لافتا تحت أمرة مدرب آخر برؤية فنية مختلفة!
· هذا في نطاق العادي والمتعارف عليه في ملاعب كرة القدم في كل مكان!!
· ولكن أحبتي ..ما عرف عن ملف المحترفين بنادي المريخ في زمان الوالي، لا يجعل الأمور تبدو عادية ..فكل شئ مرتبط بممارسات أخرى بات الجميع يعرفها حتى أقل المتابعين للشأن المريخي!
· ومن الطبيعي أيضا أحبتي أنه وكفعل ملازم للتطور وخاصة المادي، في كل المؤسسات تكون هناك ممارسات سالبة من خلال محاولة ضعاف النفوس الأستفادة من الضخ المالي المقصود به قطعا التطور الذي يترادف مع الصرف ووفرة المال..وفي هذا تتعدد الأساليب وتبتكر الحيل!!
· ومن بين الأساليب التي عرفت مؤخرا في عالم المريخ الأستفادة من عائد تسجيلات اللاعبين وخاصة الأجانب فيما عرف بظاهرة(السمسرة)، وهو ما ألقى بظلال سالبة على كثير من تجارب بعض النجوم الذين وفدوا إلى القلعة الحمراء خلال السنوات العشر الماضية!
· ومن هنا ..صار موضوع اللاعب الكاميروني قصة أخرى من تلك القصص التي تروى عن أجندة خفية يدار بها ملف الأجانب ..وان الأمر برمته حربا (خبيثة) الغرض منها أخراج الكاميروني من الكشف الأحمر في أسرع وقت ممكن ولا يدري أحد لماذا!!
· وبذا نكر الجميع أن الأمر في نهايته يعتبر رؤية فنية للكوكي، وكان الدليل الحاضر التسريب المبكر لرأي التونسي في ماكسيم، قبل أن يتأكد منه الجميع هنا، وحتى النفي من قبل الكوكي فيما بعد لم يكن كافيا لردم الهوة التي خلفها سقوط صخرة الخبر الصاعقة على أرض الأحداث!!
· وما زاد من الشكوك الحديث (الفني) القيم لمدرب الجريف حاليا..نجم المريخ السابق، ومعاون مدربه البرازيلي السابق إبراهومه الذي تغزل في قدرات الشاب الكاميروني ..حيث لم يتم هضم الكلام في معدة الجانب الفني ..إنما أعتبر إدانة أخرى وتاكيد أن الأمر ليس فنيا بالمرة، وإنما هي محاولات جادة فقط لأخراج الكاميروني المسكين من الكشف الأحمر لحسابات أخرى غير الحسابات الفنية ..او مصلحة المريخ!
· إذن الكوكي على المحك ..وكذلك اللاعب ماكسيم الذي يجب أن يخرج من دور الضحية سريعا ..وأن يثبت من خلال الفرص التي تتاح له حتى من خلال التدريبات لأقناع مدربه وبعدها يكون الأمر فنيا خالصا!
· وإن كان هناك ثمة إيجابية واحده للتناول الأعلامي الواضح لموضوع هذا اللاعب فهو ردع العابثين بالأوراق الفنية بالفرقة الحمراء ووضعهم تحت المراقبة حتى لا يتم تمرير الأجندة (الخبيثة) لأبعاد ماكسيم أو أي آخر في الوقت الحالي، والمستقبل.
في نقاط
· نأمل أن يولي السيد الأمين العام لنادي المريخ الأخ عصام الحاج والذي يعتبر الآن صاحب الكلمة الأقوى في مجلس المريخ ملف اللاعب الكاميروني أهتماما خاصا!
· ملفات الفساد في المريخ واضحة برغم الضبابية التي تحوم حولها، وعلاجها أيضا سهل وفي متناول اليد.
· المستوى الفني للفرقة الحمراء ومن خلال جولتين يشي بمستويات فنية جيدة في مقبل التنافس..وهذا محض تفاؤل.
· وأمام هلال كادوقلي أتوقع أن يكون الأداء متقدما أكثر مما كان عليه أمام النسور!
· أما الجولة الرابعة ..فهي بحسابات مختلفة بكل تأكيد هذا أن قدر لمباراة القمة أن تكون في موعدها. 
*

----------


## على الصغير

*الحضري يؤكد إنفراد (قوون) ويصل القاهرة ويفتح النيران على المريخكتب: هيثم محمد علي

تأكيدا لما تميزت به «قوون» امس بخصوص اعلان حارس المريخ عصام الحضري لانهاء علاقته مع المريخ بعد ازمة اقامته الاخيرة بفندق ابشر غادر اللاعب البلاد فجر امس عن طريق الخطوط المصرية بعد ان قام بابلاغ الجهاز الفني والاداري وجمال الوالي بذلك وقد وصل اللاعب لبلاده وسط اهتمام كبير من وسائط الاعلام المصرية التي اهتمت بالامر.
*

----------


## على الصغير

*مصدر مأذون لقوون يكشف العديد من المعلومات
كشف مصدر مسؤول بنادي المريخ العديد من الحقائق حول ازمة حارس الفريق عصام الحضري مؤكدا بان رئيس النادي المستقيل الدكتور جمال الوالي قد التزم له بدفع مبلغ 100 ألف دولار مقدم عقده بجانب 65 الف دولار من عضو مجلس الادارة دكتور محمد الريح عبارة عن متأخراته كما كشف بان المجلس قام باستئجار شقه للاعب بالرياض الا ان اللاعب تمسك باقامته بفندق ابشر او الاقامة بشقته السابقة كاشفا بان مجلس الادارة قام بوضع كل الحلول للاعب الذي فاجأ الجميع بالمغادرة
*

----------


## على الصغير

*المريخ ينتظم في معسكر مغلق بالفندق الكبير إستعدادا للهلالين


انتظم فريق الكرة بنادي المريخ في السابعة من مساء امس بمعسكر مغلق بفندق القراند هوليدي بالخرطوم وسط ضوابط مشددة من دائرة الكرة والجهاز الفني للفريق استعدادا لمواجهة هلال كادوقلي بالخميس وهلال العاصمة في الديربي الممتاز وقد انتظم 24 لاعبا بمعسكر الفريق باستثناء عصام الحضري الذي عاد لبلاده صباح امس.
                        	*

----------


## على الصغير

*صــــــــلاح والكوكي فــــــي مبــــــاراة الفنيــــات العاليــة!تقرير اعده صلاح ود احمد











لابد من التحية والتقدير للمدرب صلاح محمد ادم مدرب هلال كادوقلي فهذا المدرب صاحب افكار كبيرة ومدرب يجيد قراءة الملعب ويضع الخطط اللازمة لكل مباراة اسعدنا هلال الجبال بوضع ست نقاط في رصيده بعد فوزه علي الموردة بكادوقلي واهلي شندي في عقر داره هذه الفرقة الشابة يجب ان تجد من الجميع الاحترام فهزيمة الاهلي شندي في عقر داره من هلال الجبال حدث كبير لا يمكن ان يمر مرور الكرام، لقد ظللت اتابع هذا المدرب من خلال اطروحاته في برنامج المجال الرياضي في الاذاعة الطبية فاستمتعنا بتحليلاته وعمق افكاره فبالاضافة الي التقنيات العالية التي يمتاز بها هذا المدرب والافكار الثرة فالمدرب صلاح محمد ادم خبير نفساني يعرف كيفية التعامل مع لاعبيه ويعرف كيف يشرح لهم افكاره ويعرف متي يقوم باجراء التبديلات وقد سعدنا باختيار ادارة هلال الجبال لهذا المدرب الذي كان مدربا في اندية الدرجة الثانية وغيرها ومكانه الطبيعي كان في الاندية الكبري ولكنه نوعية من المدربين الواثقين من قدراتهم ولا يمكن ان يعرض نفسه علي الاندية ولكن ادارة هلال كادوقلي كانت ادارة حصيفة فاستعانت بجهود هذا المدرب الذي فجر طاقات لاعبي هلال الجبال ومن منكم كان يتصور ان يفوز هلال الجبال علي اهلي شندي المتمرس افريقيا في عقر داره ولكنها كرة القدم التي لا تؤمن بالارض ولا بالامكانيات ولا بالجمهور فهي بذل وعطاء وعرق يبذل داخل المستطيل الاخضر نتمني ان يواصل هلال كادوقلي صحوته فكلما كان هناك تقدم وتطور لاي فريق في الممتاز كلما اثري المنافسة وكلما كانت الغلبة والسيطرة للقمة فقط لكان المستوي كما كنا نعرفه قبل عشرات السنين نعم في الموسم الماضي افرحتنا صحوة النمور او الاهلي شندي وسيره الحثيث في روليت الممتاز وسيره المتواصل في البطولة الافريقية وتحقيقه النتائج الجيدة نعم ان منافسة الممتاز لن تتطور ما لم تظهر اندية تنافس القمة وهذا الامر ليس صعبا.

لابد من الاشادة بفتية هلال الجبال ومدربهم صلاح محمد ادم وبقية طاقم الجهاز الفني ومن خلفهم مجلس الادارة الذي يعمل في صمت تام بعيدا عن الاضواء ولكن نحذر نجوم هلال كادوقلي من الغرور والاعتقاد بانهم قد وصلوا لمراحل متقدمة فالمنافسة لا زالت في البداية ولكن البداية الصحيحة هي التي تقود الفريق لاحراز افضل النتائج في المراحل التالية فيا تري ماذا سيفعل المدرب صلاح مع الكوكي التونسي يوم الخميس القادم فمباراة المريخ وهلال كادوقلي سوف تجذب اعدادا هائلة من الجماهير وسوف تكون حديث المتابعين نتوقع ان تجيء المباراة بفنيات عالية فالمريخ يدخل بخبرته ويعمل علي مواصلة انتصاراته ويعمل الف حساب لهلال كادوقلي والمدرب صلاح محمد ادم سوف يرمي بكل اسلحته في هذه المباراة ويقاوم ويهاجم ليؤكد ان الفوز الذي تم في مباراتي الموردة والاهلي شندي كانا فوزا مستحقا وكذلك المدرب الكوكي الذي يعمل في ظروف تختلف عن ظروف المدرب صلاح لان المريخ نادي جماهيري وهي التي تجعل المدرب يعيش تحت ضغط في اي مباراة نتوقع ان تجيء مباراة الخميس مباراة حافلة بكل الابداعات الفنية والفوز لمن يلعب احسن وان تكون من افضل المواجهات الدورية فهل يحقق الفريقان هذه الآمال ونشهد مباراة حامية الوطيس؟؟ نأمل ذلك.
*

----------


## على الصغير

*:: إيداهور ، الفارس الذي رحل ::

يومان فقط و يكتمل عام آخر ، ويدور الزمن كى يبدأ عام آخر، لا أدرى هل نقول مر بأحزانه وأفراحه أم ماذا أقول فالفرح لم يكتمل فى القلب بعد رحيلك.




*

----------


## على الصغير

*حروف كروية
عبدالمجيد عبدالرازق
الحضري صداع دائم في راس المريخ

في كل يوم يؤكد الحارس عصام الحضري ان بقائه مع الفريق امر يحتاج الي مراجعة من مجلس الادارة بعد ان تحول الي صداع دائم في راس المريخ ومحبيه وان العلاج الوحيد هو استئصاله من جسد الفريق كما يستئصل العضو المصاب بالسرطان او القدم المصابة بداء السكري حمانا الله وحماكم وظللنا نطالب بانهاء عقده او اعارته الي اي نادي ان كان هناك فريق يطلب خدماته.
قدم المريخ للحضري مالم ولن يجده في اي نادي ومالم ينله اي لاعب عربي بل ان عقده اعلي من الحارس العماني علي الحبسب المحترف بالدوري الانجليزي في فريق وبفضل المريخ حلت مشكلته مع الاتحاد الدولي التي كادت ان تنهي مشواره في الملاعب في وقت كان ابناء جلدته يتفرجون عليه واعاده لمنتخب بلاده مرة اخري ومنحه شرف الفوز بالقاب جديدة من خلال مشاركته مع الفريق في بطولتي الاندية الافريقية ودون اين يقدم اي شئ مقابل ذلك بل تسبب في فقدان الفريق للبطولة الكنفدرالية والسوبر الافريقي الموسم الماضي باستهتاره الذي تسبب في الهدف الثاني امام ليوباردز الكنغولي.
استغل الحضري التعامل والدلع الذي وجده من ادارة المريخ والغزل من جمهور واعلام النادي فاكثر من مشاكله واخرها امس الاول وهو يرفض الرحيل للشقة التي جهزت له وهي شقة ممتازة كان يقيم فيها المدرب الالماني كروجر وسيادته يطالب بشقته السابقة ومع قناعتنا بان ادارة المريخ اخطأت في تامين الحجز بالفندق الا ان ذلك ليس سببا في غضبه وسفره الي بلاده .
كان علي ادارة المريخ ان تحسم امره اما ان يتحول الي الشقة او يغادر الي بلاده واعتقد ان هذه فرصة لانهاء عقد هذا اللاعب والتعامل معه بقيمة العقد الموجود في اتحاد الكرة والذي ينص علي منحه خمسة الف دولار فقط كرراتب شهري وليمنح الجهاز الفني الثقة للحارس اكرم وزميليه يسن وعبدالرحمن والكل يعلم ان المريخ حقق بطولة الممتاز الموسم قبل الماضي بدون الحضري وخسرها الموسم الماضي في وجوده ولم يحقق اي اضافة جديدة للمريخ الا من الناحية الاعلامية فقط.
ريحونا من هذا الصداع.
حروف خاصة
فوز فريق ليبولي الانجولي علي سيمبا التنزاني ذهابا وايابا بمجموع خمسة اهداف بيضاء ودون ان تهتز شباكه دليل علي انه يمتلك هجوم خطير ودفاع متميز.
المريخ من خلال مباراتي الممتاز يعاني في الهجوم والدفاع والوقت يمر وخوفنا علي تكرار موسم 2011 الخروج عبر بطل انجولا من الدور الاول.
طالبنا بضرورة ارسال الكابتن خالد احمد المصطفي لحضور مباراة الاياب ولكن للاسف دائما ادارة المريخ تهتم فقط بارسال وفد المقدمة ولاتهتم بارسال مدرب يقف عن قرب علي مستوي الخصم. 
*

----------


## على الصغير

*بهدوء
علم الدين هاشم
الحضرى والوجه القبيح للمحترفين !

عاد الكابتن عصام الحضرى ليشغل الساحة المريخية والاعلامية من جديد بتصرفاته غير المحترمة للمريخ وجماهيره مكررا ذات الاساليب القديمة فى الهروب والسفر دون علم ادارة النادى التى يفترض ان تكون مسؤولة عن كل حركته وسكونه ولايقدم على اى خطوة دون ان يأخذ الاذن منها ,, فهذا هو القانون الذى يحكم علاقة المحترف الاجنبى مع ناديه او حتى مع اى لاعب محلى اخر !!
سافر الحضرى الى القاهره من وراء مجلس الادارة رغم ان مدير الكرة محمد موسى ظل الى جانبه حتى الساعات الاولي من الصباح ليؤكد له بان مشكلة السكن التى يتعلل بها ليست ازمة يستعصى على المريخ حلها بل هى واجب بنص القانون فى ان يتحمل النادى تكلفة السكن المؤثث كما هو الحال مع بقية المحترفين واعضاء الجهاز الفنى الذين لاينامون فى الشارع كما صرح بذلك الحضرى للفضائيات المصرية بالامس !! 
صحيح ان مجلس الادارة قد تأخر فى تأجير شقة مخصصة للسيد عصام الحضرى منذ عودة الفريق من تونس الا انه ظل فى الفندق على حساب المريخ حتى خلال فترة الخلاف القصير الذى حدثا مؤخرا بسبب رواتبه المتأخرة وماصاحب ذلك من تداعيات فى العلاقة مع الادارة قبل ان يتدخل جمال الوالى ويعيد الامور الى نصابها الصحيح , الا ان الحضرى عقب عودته من اداء مناسك العمره عاد من جديد يتشرط بذات الاسلوب الذى تحمله المريخ من قبل ورفض الشقة التى استأجرها له النادى بواسطة الاخ متوكل احمد على نائب الامين مطالبا بالشقة السابقة التى يصل ايجارها كما هو معروف الى ألفى دولار شهريا وهو مبلغ اصبح فوق طاقة النادى فى ظل الازمة المالية التى يمر بها حاليا واضطرت مجلس الادارة الى تطبيق سياسة التقشف والحد من الصرف فى كل شؤون النادى وهذا مع الاسف مالايريد الحضرى ان يقتنع به ويتكيف معه , وانما يطالب فقط بشروطه التعجيزية او الرحيل عن النادى !!
سفر الحضرى الى القاهره دون علم الادارة هو تصرف غير مسؤول خاصة وان مدير الكرة محمد موسى قد طالبه بالبقاء حتى صباح الاثنين ومنحه الفرصة لمناقشة الامر مع مجلس الادارة ,, ولكن مع الاسف لم يفى الحضرى بوعده وضرب بحديث محمد موسى عرض الحائط وهو مايلزم مجلس الادارة على مساءلته ومحاسبته عليه . 
مجلس ادارة وان تأخر فى ايجار الشقة فى الفترة السابقة الا انه لم يخطىء فى حق الحضرى وقام بما ينص عليه العقد فى ايجار شقة مؤثثة تناسب ( مقام معاليه ) وكان يسكنها سابقا المدرب الالمانى كروجر ,, فليس من حق الحضرى ان يتشرط ويفرض مواصفات بعينها للشقة التى يرغب فى ايجارها لان ذلك غير منصوص عليه فى العقد الذى يلزم المريخ فقط بتوفير سكن مؤثث له ولاسرته التى لم تحضر معه اصلا للسودان !
لا احد يكابر على القيمة الفنية للحضرى كحارس عملاق اضاف الكثير للمريخ ومنحه بعدا اعلاميا مميزا وان الفريق لازال فى حاجة اليه فى ظل النقص الذى يمكن ان يعانى منه المريخ اذا تخلى عنه الحضرى ولا احد يمكن ان يغالط ان لديه حقوق مالية متأخرة من واجب مجلس الادارة ان يسددها له ( كاش داون ) ولكن فى ذات الوقت لابد ان نعترف ايضا بان تصرفات الحضرى مع المريخ اصبحت صداعا مزمنا لايمكن تحمله والصبر عليه دون الوصول الى علاج شافى , ولهذا نعيد ونكرر ماكتبناه سابقا بان لا احد يمكن ان يلوم مجلس الادارة اذا قرر اليوم قبل الغد فسخ تعاقده مع الحضرى واطلاق سراحه ليذهب غير مأسوف عليه فهو يؤكد فى كل مرة يفتعل فيها ازمة مع النادى انه اصبح يمثل ( الوجه القبيح ) للمحترفين المصريين خارج بلادهم , لانه بكل بساطه يتنكر للنادى الذى انقذه من الدمار واعاده من جديد للاضواء والاعلام ومنحه الفرصة ليعود الى تشكيلة منتخب بلاده بعدما كان مهددا بالايقاف مدى الحياة !! 
اعتقد ان العلاج الشافى ان يذهب الحضرى ليبقى المريخ بعيدا عن الازمات حتى يواصل مسيرته فى الدورى الممتاز والبطولة الافريقية دون ان يشغل نفسه بالتصرفات غير المسؤولة للسيد الحضرى ! 
*

----------


## على الصغير

*قطوف
ابراهيم باترا
الملك والبرنس .. بواقعية ومنطق .!

هل عطاء هيثم مصطفى اكثر من مجهود فيصل العجب حتى يشارك 90 دقيقة ويجلس قائد المريخ في كنبة البدلاء .؟

هذا السؤال طرح على محمد عثمان الكوكي مدرب المريخ .. وللاسف لم يجد اجابة مقنعة واكتفى بتلميحات دبلوماسية .. ونحن نقولها بكل صراحة .. ولا نخشى في قول الحق لومة لائم .. تواجد البرنس في تشكيلة الفرقة الحمراء على حساب قائد المريخ وعميد لاعبيه امر غريب يشعر اهل المريخ بخجل يصل في بعض الاحيان لدرجة الخيبة .!

هيثم مصطفى الان لاعب المريخ .. ليس في ذلك شك – ويستحق منحه فرص ليشارك ان قدم عطاء فهذا مطلب ولكن لا يمكن ان يحدث ذلك على حساب قائد الفريق والذي قدم عطاء افضل من البرنس في مباراة الاتحاد .!

لعب هيثم في مباراة الرومان 75 دقيقة ولم يصوب كرة واحدة نحو مرمى الاتحاد وفي اقل من 15 دقيقة اطلق العجب قذيفتان اخرجهما الحارس بصعوبة بجانب مساهمته في صناعة الهدف الرابع الذي احرزه كلتشي .. ورغم ذلك اجلسه الكوكي في دكة البدلاء ولم يمنحه اي فرصة ليشارك .!

العجب وهيثم ابناء جيل والفرق بينهما في العمر لا يتعدى الشهور ان لك يكن ايام وعطائهما داخل المستطيل الاخضر متقارب ان لم يتفوق العجب على البرنس .. ومشاركة الامير على حساب الملك قرار غريب .!

قد يقول قائل ان القرار في النهاية يعود للمدرب باعتياره الجهة المسؤلة مسئولية كاملة عن الامور الفنية .. ولهؤلا نقول ان القرار الفني يجب ان يتوافق مع الواقع .. والواقع يقول ان للعجب بصمة وهو قائد الفريق .. وفي تجاهله تهميش لدور الكبير والقائد في النادي .!

بعيداً عن التعاطف .. او الانحياز .. العجب مظلوم وبظلمه المريخ مظلوم .. ولا بد للكوكي ان يتخذ قراره بواقعية وبعيداً عن المؤثرات ..!

نتمنى ان نرى هيثم يصنع الاهداف ويحرزها ..ولا نتمنى ان نرى منه فقط تمريرات عرضية وتبادل الكرات القصيرة في وسط الميدان مع زملائه .. وبكل تأكيد يا كوكي نمني انفسنا برؤية الملك فيصل يشارك .. يصول ويجول في الملعب ..!

نقاط .. نقاط .!

لماذا ينبهر المريخاب لتمريرات البرنس العرضية التي لا تثمن ولا تغني من جوع لماذا .؟ 

وهل سيقدم قائد السابق في سنتين ما قدمه الملك خلال 17 عام .؟ .. ولماذا لا يتعلم المريخاب من درس عدم الوفاء لقائدهم واقصد الادارة بطبيعة الحال لأن الجمهور كان وفي له .؟

العجب افاد وسيفيد فريقه ان وجد الفرصة ..ولكن ماذا نقول للكوكي ومن يقف خلفه .؟

لا يمكن ان نقول ان المدرب التونسي يعمل (بالريموت كنترول) ولكن تجاهله للعميد غريب .!

نتمنى ان يستفيد المريخ من تواجد العجب والبرنس في صفوفه .. العجب صانع العاب ماهر وهداف بارع ونجم بوزن الذهب .. لكنه للاسف يجلس مجبراً في دكة البدلاء وهو كألعهد به لا يرفض ولا يحتك .!

تحويل امير كمال من الوسط لخط الدفاع .. هل الهدف منه اشراك علاء يوسف اساسياً ام لسبب فني .. مجرد سؤال .؟

ارضية استاد المريخ لا تصلح لمباريات كرة القدم .. وحفاظاً على نجوم الفريق لا بد من تحويل مباريات الفريق الى اي ملعب اخر.. انشاء الله ملعب سيد الشهداء .!

من حيث الارضية استاد المريخ لا يقارن بملاعب الناشئين المنتشرة في ولاية الخرطوم .. وهذه درجة متقدمة في السوء .! 
*

----------


## على الصغير

*صيحة
موسي مصطفي
ولعت من جديد!!

• وضع مجلس ادارة نفسه في نفق ضيق وهو يقي الحارس المصري عصام الحضري ويبعده عنى المريخ بصورة لا تشبه المريخ على الاطلاق!!
• كان على مجلس المريخ ان يكون شجاعا ويفسخ عقد اللاعب بدلا من الـــ(الولوة) التي يتبعها مع اللاعب لان المصري سيعرض المريخ الى المخاطر وربما قدم شكوى للفيفا تسبتت في حرمان المريخ من التعاقد مع اللاعبين الاجانب!
• النيجيري وارغو اشتكي المريخ .. الحضري في طريقه لتقديم شكوى ومكسيم الان يجهز نفسه للحصول على حقوقه عبر الفيفا بعد ان تجاهله الكوكي!!
• لا ادري لماذا يضع مجلس المريخ النادي في مشاكل هو في غن عنها ولا ناقة له فيها ولا جمل!!
• ان كان مجلس المريخ لا يستطيع التعامل بحكمة وحنكة مع المشاكل التي تحيط بالنادي فلماذا الاستمرار في حكم المريخ.
• مجلس المريخ عرض سمعة النادي الى الخطر والسخرية والتندر واصبح المريخ مثله واندية الروابط !
• حتي النجيلة التي ورثها مجلس المريخ من المجلس السابق والتي كانت مفخرة لكل السودانين والان اصبحنا نخجل من عرض الملعب وناسف لما يحدث الان للمريخ.
• لا ادري ىكيف يسمح الاخ عصام الحاج ان يستمر في هذه المسرحية البايخة التي هزت استقرار نادي المريخ وكيف يقبل الاخ الفريق عبد الله حسن عيسي ان يستمر الوضع المأساوي بالنادي وهو الرجل الذذي استشرنا خيرا بان يكون خليفة الوالي ووريث ابوالعائلة!
• على الاخ الفريق الهمام عبد الله حسن عيسي التدخل فورا لحسم الفوضي التي تحدث في نادي المريخ الان والتي تسببت في اضاعة هيبة النادي.!!
• ما يحدث اخي عبد الله مخجل ومؤسف فمجلس المريخ يجب ان يكون شجاعا يواجه الحقائق ويحسم الامر ويرفض الاساليب الدخيلة التي لا تشبه مجتمع المريخ !!
• ان كان المجلس لا يريد عصام الحضري عليه ان يخطره بخطاب رسمي وان كان يريد مكسيم عليه ان يحسم الكوكي الذي ظل يحارب اللاعب رغم ان المجلس يريد استمراره!!
• الكوكي يتحدي والمجلس يتفرج!
• من لا يملك المال لا يملك القرار!!
• قاعدين بتعملوا في ايه ما تقوموا تروحوا!
• لا ادري لماذا تذكرت التصريح الخطير الذي ادلى به الاخ عمر حجوج والذي وصف مجلس المريخ الحالي بمجلس المنتحرين!!
• حجوج طالب مجلس المريخ بالاستقال وقال انه يغرق ويغرق المريخ معه في الازمات!!
• كل يوم نسمع بمفردة جديدة حتى ارتبطت مفردة تقشف بالمريخ وكتب احد الزملاء الهلالاب بالامس (مريخ التقشف) في اشارة واضحة للسخرية من المريخ
• امرك محير يا مجلس المريخ اضعت سمعة النادي وجعلتنا نخجل منك وانت تقودنا الى الهاوية 
• استيقلوا يرحمكم الله..!! 
*

----------


## على الصغير

*بلاغ جنائي في مواجهته : تفاصيل اعتداء الحضري على موظف فندق ابشر !!! 1اثار حارس مرمى المريخ عصام الحضري مشكلة كبيرة مع ادارة فندق ابشر وتلفظ باساءات بالغة لموظف الاستقبال نميري موسى قبل ان تتدخل احدى المقيمات بالفندق من دولة جنوب السودان " المواطنة سلوى " للتصدى لاساءات الحضري للموظف وللسودان قائلة : " احذرك من الاساءة للسودان " وتطور الامر بصور خطيرة ويحاول الحضري الاعتداء على موظف الاستقبال الذي لم يرد على الحضري بل قام بتقديم عريضة جنائية ضد الحارس المصري ويروي نميري موسى موظف الاستقبال تفاصيل ماحدث قائلاً :" القصة بدأت عندما اخبره عصام بانه سيغادر الفندق و سيدفع الحساب من جيبه الخاص بعد ان خذله المريخ , فقلتُ له تقديرا لذلك سنقوم بتخفيض المبلغ واتصلت بالمدير سيف جعفر واخبرته بالامر , قال لي قررنا خصم نصف يوم من المبلغ المحدد , لينفعل الحضري امام عدد من الشهود وقال لي :" انت حمار .. انت كلب .. انت ما بتفهمش " لكني ضبط اعصابي وقلت له :" حرام عليك انا بحاول اساعد فيك واتحدث معك بصورة طيبة " لكنه واصل اساءته لي وللسودان بالفاظ قبيحة وجارحة . هنا تدخل احد ملاك الفندق الاستاذ ابراهيم ابشر وقال للحضري " مافي مشكلة العاوز تدفعوا ادفعوا " ليدفع الحضري ما اراد دفعه وعملنا له مخالصة الخروج دخل المطعم وتناول وجبة العشاء وقام باخذ شنطته وغادر الفندق 
*

----------


## على الصغير

*شوقي عبد العزيز يشكو مجلس الهلال لمكتب العمل  تقدم المدرب شوقي عبد العزيز بشكوى ضد مجلس ادارة نادي الهلال مطالبا بحقوقه على الهلال البالغة 25 مليون عبارة عن رواتبه كمدرب لفريق الشباب بالنادي الازرق وقال شوقي عبد العزيز انه اقدم على هذه الخطوة مجبرا بعد تماطل مجلس ادارة نادي الهلال وعدم اعطائه اي امل في منحه حقوقه 
*

----------


## على الصغير

*الكوكي يضم ماكسيم للمعسكر المقفول قبل مواجهة الأسود

انتظم فريق الكرة بنادي المريخ في معسكر مقفول استعداداً لمواجهة الفريق المقبلة أمام هلال كادوقلي يوم الخميس في الجولة الثالثة من بطولة الدوري الممتاز وضم الجهاز الفني للمريخ كل اللاعبين للمعسكر ماعدا الحارس عصام الحضري الذي غادر لبلاده أمس حيثم ضم الكوكي الكاميروني ماكسيم لأول مرة للمعسكر حيث كان المدرب أبدى رأياً في اللاعب وقال إنه لم يقدم ما يشفع له حتى يضمه لقائمة المباريات التنافسية وكان الفريق اكتفى بتدريبات سباحة صباح أمس فيما مُنح اللاعبون راحة مساءً وسيعود الأحمر إلى التحضيرات مساء اليوم على ملعب وزارة الخارجية ويؤدي الفريق مرانه الرئيسي قبل مواجهة الأسود يوم الخميس وكان من المفترض أن يعود المريخ إلى ملعبه اليوم غير أن استمرار عمليات الصيانة حالت دون خوض حصة اليوم بالقلعة الحمراء.
*

----------


## على الصغير

*رئيس المريخ بالانابة يؤكد جاهزية الفرقة الحمراء للقاء الفريق الأنغولي


ذكر الفريق عبد الله حسن عيسى رئيس المريخ بالانابة أن أرضية ملعب استاد المريخ عليها ملاحظات كبيرة وقال: صحيح أن الأرضية لا تشبه المريخ ونحن بالطبع غير راضين عنها والآن هناك عمل يتم من أجل اصلاح أرضية الملعب حتى تعود بأفضل صورة وأضاف: لكن المشكلة ليس هناك وقت كون الفريق يخوض مباريات الدوري بيد أن العمل سيتواصل وستكون الأرضية في وضع جيد بعد انتهاء العمل وتحدث عن المباراة المرتقبة مع ممثل أنغولا وقال إن المريخ كبير ولا يخشى أي منافس وأفاد أن الفرقة الحمراء تستهدف الذهاب بعيداً في دوري الأبطال وقال: طالما أن طموحنا كبير لابد أن نتعامل مع أي منافس وأضاف: مباريات دوري الأبطال تختلف عن الدوري الممتاز والمريخ لديه لاعبون يملكون الخبرة الكافية وثقتنا فيهم كبيرة ونأمل أن ينجحوا في تجاوز المنافس وأفاد أن الفرقة الحمراء تحترم الأنغولي وقال: نعلم أن خارطة الكرة الأفريقية تغيرت.. لم يعد هناك فريق صغير واذا لم يحترم المريخ منافسيه سيُلدغ من جحرهم ولذلك نحترم المنافس ونمنحه حقه وبالمقابل لدينا ثقة في فريقنا واعتقد أن المريخ قادر على التعامل مع مباراتي الذهاب والاياب والتأهل إلى المرحلة المقبلة وأوضح الفريق عبد الله حسن عيسى أن أي موظف في أي مؤسسة يتم الاستغناء عنه من الطبيعي أن يحصل على مستحقاته وقال: أنا مندهش للحديث الذي يقول إنني طالبت بالاستغناء عن موظفين في نادي المريخ من دون منحهم مستحقاتهم وأضاف: لدي خبراتي في العمل الاداري ولا يمكن أن أقول مثل هذا الحديث بل أكدت أن أي موظف يتم الاستغناء عنه لابد أن يُمنح مستحقاته كاملة.
*

----------


## على الصغير

*يحتاج الى تأهيل فى رمال ابوروف شهر ..الشغيل يغيب عن الدورة الاولى للممتاز مع الهلال 
وضع الجهاز الفنى لفريق الهلال بالتنسيق مع الجهاز الطبى برنامجا تاهيليا لنصر الدين الشغيل الذى عاد من قطر فى الأيام الماضية وتقرر ان يستمر اللاعب لمدة شهر ما بين صالة جمانزيوم ورمال البحر  بواقع ثلاث تدريبات لكل برنامج فى الأسبوع على ان ينضم للتدريبات الجماعية بعد نهاية البرنامج المحدد  
*

----------


## diaamahi

*بدات الحملة الخبيثة علي الكوكي من الذين يعلمون والذين لا يعلمون لما رأوا من خطورته نتمني ان يتصدي اهل المريخ الاذكياء لهذه الحملة الخبيثة
*

----------


## على الصغير

*

الكاردينال: الهلال سيهزم المريخ ولو بالصف الرابع..وسأترشح لرئاسة الهلال بعد ان حصلت على ضمانات من الدولة



اكد القطب الهلالي اشرف سيد احمد الكاردينال ان الموت فقط هو ما يمكن ان يبعده عن عشقه الهلال واشار الى ان تواجده خارج السودان هذه الايام لادارة اعماله الخاصة مابين اديس و جوبا ولندن , وانتقد الكاردينال عقد الرعاية الذي وقعه مجلس الهلال مقابل مليون ومائتي وخمسون الف دولار مشيرا الى ان العرض ليس في قامة الهلال وهو مبلغ زهيد لمدة طويلة تصل الى الخمس سنوات و فيها تقليل من اسم الهلال وانشد البرير ان يراجع هذا العقد واكد الكاردينال انهم في تنظيم العزة جاهزون لخوض انتخابات الهلال في فبراير القادم مشيرا الى حصوله على ضمانات كافية من الدولة في اعلى مستوياتها بعدم التدخل في العملية الانتخابية بنادي الهلال مؤكدا اكتساحه للانتخابات المقبلة وتوليه مقعد الرئاسة في النادي الازرق وطالب الكاردينال مجلس الهلال بحسم فوضى تصريحات الفرنسي غارزيتو التي طالت حتى رئيس النادي , وذكر اشرف انه لا يتخوف من مباراة القمة مشيرا الى انهلال قادر على حسمها ولو بالصف الرابع وان مشاركة هيثم فيها ستكون خصما عليه وعلى المريخ 
*

----------


## على الصغير

*عاجل ..البرنس يرفض شارة الكابتنية فى مباراة القمة قال نجم المريخ الجديد والقادم من نده الهلال انه يرفض شاره الكابتن فى مباراة القمة يوم 12 مارس المقبل وكشف البرنس ان قرار منح الشارة لاى لاعب هو قرار يخص اللاعبين لكنه قال ان عدد كبير من لاعبي المريخ هم أحق بها منه ذاكرا ان لاعبي المريخ يتمتعون بخبرات كبيرة وقال ان فيصل العجب أحق بها وعاد برنس المريخ وقال لـ (سودانا فوق) انه سعيد بالتقدير الذي يجده من زملائه اللاعبين فى الفرقة الحمراء ودائرة الكرة والجماهير 
*

----------


## على الصغير

*مدرب المريخ السابق يطالب بالتخلص من الحضري والاعتماد على يس واكرمطالب الكابتن جمال ابوعنجة المدرب العام السابق لفريق المريخ مجلس ادارة الفريق بالتخلص من الحارس المصري عصام الحضري وتسليمه مستحقاته بعد أن غادر اللاعب الى بلاده أمس دون سبب وقال أبوعنجة: على المجلس أن يكون واضحاً مع الحضري إما أن يحل مشاكله المالية ويسلمّه مستحقاته ويكون اللاعب موجوداً مع الفريق أو يطلق سراحه ويستبعده من القائمة وأنا شخصياً من أنصار استبعاده لأن اللاعب الذي يثير المشاكل باستمرار حتى اذا كان متمكناً ومميزاً وصاحب بصمة وتأثير فإنه وجوده يصبح مزعجاً ولن يكون في مصلحة المريخ استمرار الحضري بهذه الصورة لأنه يحدث شرخاً في الفريق في وقت يعلم الجميع أن المريخ يحتاج فيه إلى الاستقرار وليس هناك حل سوى منح حراس المرمى الثقة ويمكن للمريخ أن يصطاد سرباً من العصافير بمنح هؤلاء الحراس الثقة.. سيقدم لاعبين للمنتخب الوطني ويفيد الكرة السودانية ولذلك يجب أن يتخذ هذه الخطوة وأكرم ويس وعبد الرحمن حارس الشباب يحتاجون للثقة فقط وليت المريخ يغلق باب الحضري ويتفرغ للمرحلة المقبلة.. آمل أن يجلس مجلس الادارة ويتخذ قراراً إما بمنح اللاعب مستحقاته فيستمر مع الفريق أو اطلاق سراحه وأكد جمال أبوعنجة أن الحضري لا يمكنه أن يقدم الاضافة بهذه الصورة وقال: وجوده سيؤثّر سلباً على بقية الحراس وعلى الفريق ولذلك اتمنى أن يُحسم أمر الحضري بسرعة إما تسليمه مستحقاته والاستمرار أو ابعاده عن القلعة الحمراء واغلاق هذا الملف نهائياً.
*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة على الصغير
					

قطوف
ابراهيم باترا
الملك والبرنس .. بواقعية ومنطق .!

هل عطاء هيثم مصطفى اكثر من مجهود فيصل العجب حتى يشارك 90 دقيقة ويجلس قائد المريخ في كنبة البدلاء .؟

هذا السؤال طرح على محمد عثمان الكوكي مدرب المريخ .. وللاسف لم يجد اجابة مقنعة واكتفى بتلميحات دبلوماسية .. ونحن نقولها بكل صراحة .. ولا نخشى في قول الحق لومة لائم .. تواجد البرنس في تشكيلة الفرقة الحمراء على حساب قائد المريخ وعميد لاعبيه امر غريب يشعر اهل المريخ بخجل يصل في بعض الاحيان لدرجة الخيبة .!

هيثم مصطفى الان لاعب المريخ .. ليس في ذلك شك – ويستحق منحه فرص ليشارك ان قدم عطاء فهذا مطلب ولكن لا يمكن ان يحدث ذلك على حساب قائد الفريق والذي قدم عطاء افضل من البرنس في مباراة الاتحاد .!

لعب هيثم في مباراة الرومان 75 دقيقة ولم يصوب كرة واحدة نحو مرمى الاتحاد وفي اقل من 15 دقيقة اطلق العجب قذيفتان اخرجهما الحارس بصعوبة بجانب مساهمته في صناعة الهدف الرابع الذي احرزه كلتشي .. ورغم ذلك اجلسه الكوكي في دكة البدلاء ولم يمنحه اي فرصة ليشارك .!

العجب وهيثم ابناء جيل والفرق بينهما في العمر لا يتعدى الشهور ان لك يكن ايام وعطائهما داخل المستطيل الاخضر متقارب ان لم يتفوق العجب على البرنس .. ومشاركة الامير على حساب الملك قرار غريب .!

قد يقول قائل ان القرار في النهاية يعود للمدرب باعتياره الجهة المسؤلة مسئولية كاملة عن الامور الفنية .. ولهؤلا نقول ان القرار الفني يجب ان يتوافق مع الواقع .. والواقع يقول ان للعجب بصمة وهو قائد الفريق .. وفي تجاهله تهميش لدور الكبير والقائد في النادي .! 




بصراحة كلام غريب جداً دي أشياء فنية والمدرب أدرى بها منا ومنك .. رأي شخصي وبعيداً عن العواطف هيثم فنياً مفيد أكتر من العجب وبإمكانه اللعب 90 دقيقة كاملة بالمقابل العجب ما بقدر يلعب أكتر من 30 دقيقة وأنا ما فاهم الحاجة البتخجل في الموضوع شنو.. بصراحة كده كلام مافي ليهو داعي نهائي
*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*تسلم يا الحبيب على هذا المجهود 
*

----------


## على الصغير

*حائط صد
محمود الدرديري (osono)
ساقية الحضرى 

• اطل المسلسل (المكسيكى بطولة الحضرى) براسه من جديد فى سماء المريخ بعد ان توقف لعدة ايام نسبة لسفر الحضرى للاراضى المقدسه لاداء شعيرة العمره وعاد من جديد لممارسة نشاطه مع نادى المريخ

• قبل سفر الحضرى لاداء العمره حدثت خلافات عنيفه بينه وبين مجلس إدارة نادى المريخ بشأن المستحقات الماليه وهى عبارة عن المرتبات الشهريه ومقدم العقد

• طالب الحضرى وقتها مجلس الإدارة تسليمه الراتب الشهرى حسب ماكان معمولاً به فى السابق.اى مبلغ 20الف دولار وهو مارفضه مجلس المريخ بشده 

• تمسك مجلس المريخ بتنفيذ الاتفاق وفق ماجاء فى العقد ان يستلم الحضرى مرتب شهرى قدره 5 الف دولار فقط لاغير ووقتها وجد موقف المجلس مسانده من الجميع واولهم انا.

• تدخل السيد جمال الوالى من اجل حل الخلافات واعلن الحضرى عودته من جديد لاكمال المشوار ولم يعلم احد شيئاً عن الاتفاق الذى تم بين السيد جمال الوالى وعصام الحضرى

• بعد عودته من العمره وضح جلياً ان الحضرى يضمر شيئاً تجاه مجلس الإداره ويريد ان يُشعل نار الخلاف باى طريقه حتى يُغادر لبلاده

• رفض عصام الحضرى الشقه التى إستأجرها مجلس الإداره عن طريق السيد مصطفى توفيق وهى نفس الشقه التى كان يقيم بها المدرب الالمانى مايكل كروجر

• رفض عصام الحضرى مجرد التفكير فى مناقشة الامر وطالب بالشقه التى كان يسكنها فى السابق والتى يبلغ إيجارها الشهرى 2الف دولار

• وتوجه نحو فندق (أبشر) ليقضى ليلته هناك ورفضت إدارة الفندق إستقباله وطالبته بخطاب رسمى من نادى المريخ او دفع رسوم الإقامه ومعاملته كنزيل عادى وهو ماحدث

• ولم يحترم عصام الحضرى مدير الكره الكابتن محمد موسى الذى اسرع إليه بالفندق وطالبه باعطاءه مهله حتى يرتب له امور السكن مع مجلس الإداره 

• لكن عصام الحضرى ضرب بكل وعوده لمدير الكره عرض الحائط وحزم حقائبه وغادر بعد ساعه واحده فقط من مغادرة محمد موسى الفندق

• مجلس المريخ ملزم بتوفير سكن مريح للاعبيه ولم يُحدد العقد قيمة إيجار الشقه حتى (يتبجح) الحضرى ويُطالب بمواصفات معينه للشقه.

• ماوجده عصام الحضرى من دلال ومعامله خاصه اغراه للتكبر على المريخ ومجلس إدارته واصبح يتدخل فى اشياء لا علاقة له بها من قريب ولا من بعيد

• لماذا لم يتذمر بقية المحترفين ولم يطالبوا بسكن خاص وبمواصفات معينه كما فعل عصام الحضرى؟ مايجده عصام الحضرى من تقدير وإحترام فى السودان ونادى المريخ يفوق حد الوصف

• ورغم ذلك نجده يفتعل المشاكل ويحاول بشتى السبل (جرجرة) إدارة نادى المريخ للخلافات المفتعله من جانبه بصوره تثير الاعصاب

• يجب على عصام الحضرى ان يعلم ان هنالك عقد مكتوب بينه وبين نادى المريخ لديه حقوق وعليه واجبات واى تقصير يحدث سواء من جانب الاداره او عصام الحضرى يُحسم عن طريق القانون

• حالياً القانون يقف فى صف إدارة ومجلس نادى المريخ ومتى ما إضطر مجلس المريخ رفع الامر للفيفا سيجد عصام الحضرى نفسه فى موقف لايُحسد عليه

• خاصه وان الفيفا تعرف من هو عصام الحضرى الذى لم يسلم اى نادى تعاقد معه من المشاكل الكبيره التى يفتعلها الفرعون المصرى

• تبقى عام واحد فى تعاقد الحضرى مع نادى المريخ ويجب على الحضرى ان يختتم مسيرته مع المريخ افضل ختام خاصه وان تصرفاته الحاليه ستجعل كل الانديه تفكر الف مره قبل التعاقد معه

• على مجلس المريخ ان يحافظ على حقوق النادى بشتى السبل حتى يعلم الحضرى انه لايلعب لنادى حوارى بل يلعب لنادى كبير له اسمه وشخصيته فى القاره الافريقيه

فى السنتر

• تتسارع الخطوات من جانب إدارة نادى المريخ لصيانه نجيلة الاستاد التى تعرضت للتلف فى اجزاء كبيره من الملعب

• الكثير من الناس تلقى باللوم على مجلس الاداره الحالى بطريقه اقرب للتشفى منها للإصلاح

• المسئول الاول والاخير عن سوء نجيلة الإستاد هو السيد كمال دحيه حتى وإن غادر منصبه

• كمال دحيه عندما ترك منصبه كانت الارضيه تُعانى وبشده من الاهمال والتلف الذى اصابها بصوره كبيره

• مجلس الاداره الحالى لايتحمل اى مسئوليه تجاه الحاله المذريه التى وصل لها حال النجيله وينطبق الامر كذلك على مدير الاستاد الجديد اللواء يس

• نتمنى ان ينجح مجلس الإداره فى تجهيز النجيله قبل المباراة الافريقيه القادمه ولو إستدعى الامر يمكن ان تُنقل مباراة هلال كادقلى القادمه لاستاد الخرطوم حتى تتم الإصلاحات بصورة جيده

• سيشد المريخ الرحال لانغولا من اجل ادء المباراة الاولى فى البطولة الافريقيه ويحمل معه بعض الذكريات الاليمه

• نتمنى ان ينجح ابناء الكوكى فى تخطى عقبة الفريق الانغولى والتاهل للدور المقبل والمضى قدماً فى البطولة الافريقيه

• ولا زال الجدل مستمراً بخصوص إقامة مباراة القمه رغم تاكيدات قيادات الاتحاد العام بقيامها إلا ان المفاجاءت وارده

حائط اخير
الساقيه لسه مدوره 

*

----------


## الحوشابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة دييجو ميليتو
					

بصراحة كلام غريب جداً دي أشياء فنية والمدرب أدرى بها منا ومنك .. رأي شخصي وبعيداً عن العواطف هيثم فنياً مفيد أكتر من العجب وبإمكانه اللعب 90 دقيقة كاملة بالمقابل العجب ما بقدر يلعب أكتر من 30 دقيقة وأنا ما فاهم الحاجة البتخجل في الموضوع شنو.. بصراحة كده كلام مافي ليهو داعي نهائي





يا دييجو ياخوي ديل ناس عايزين أي موضوع يكتبوا فيهو و السلام و ما مهم عندهم إن كان ذلك في ضرر المريخ أم في مصلحته . . . فيصل العجب قامة و قدم للمريخ الكثير و لكن قبل وصول هيثم هل كان يلعب في كل المباريات و إن لعبهل كان يلعب أكثر من ربع ساعة و ربما 10 دقائق و فيصل نفسه مقتنع بذلك بدليل أنه لم يحتج أبداً عن قناعة أو تأدباً
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تسلم الحبيب علي الصغير على الابداعات

*

----------


## على الصغير

* 
فى استفتاء صدى الملاعب للاندية الاكثر شعبية وبعد فوز الوالى ..المريخ يحصل على 6500صوتا والهلال على 409
يبدو أن جماهير المريخ عازمة على إثبات شعبية فريقها في السودان على حساب الهلال هذه المرة في استفتاء الجماهير الأكثر إبداعا في الوطن العربي.
وبعد حسم جمال الوالي رئيس نادي المريخ السابق لاستفتاء أكثر رؤوساء الأندية شعبية، يحاول محبو المريخ أن يدعموا جماهير الفريق في استفتاء الجمهور العربي الأكثر إبداعا في الاستفتاء الضخم الذي يضم أكبر وأشهر الأندية العربية.
ويتقدم المريخ الذي جمع أكثر من 6500 صوت على الهلال الذي لم يحصل إلا على 409 صوت فقط! وهو ما يعد غريبا على فريق بحجم الهلال.
فهل يستمر تفوق المريخ على الهلال في استفتاءات صدى الملاعب؟ أم ينتفض الهلال وجماهيره ليثبت أنه الزعيم؟
*

----------


## على الصغير

*رؤية / ابراهيم عبد الله


أرضية ملعب المريخ !
شاهدت بعض اللقطات المصورة من مباراة الخرطوم الوطني والنصر الليبي التي جرت بإستاد المريخ أمس الأول، وخجلت وتأسفت للحالة المزرية التي وصلت إليها أرضية ملعب المريخ والتي قد تكون صالحة لأي شئ إلاّ ممارسة كرة القدم.
شاهدنا الملعب على هذه الحال خلال مباراة المريخ والإتحاد مدني في الإسبوع الأول للممتاز وتوقعنا أن يتحرك مجلس المريخ سعياً لإصلاح الحال وتحسين الملعب، لكن مرّت عشرة أيام ولاجديد يذكر.
نحن في بداية الموسم، وطوّال الشهرين الماضيين ظل الملعب في إجازة كاملة ولم يتم إستخدامه إلاّ في حالات نادرة، فمالذي يجعله يصل إلى هذه المرحلة من السوء؟ وأين كان مجلس المريخ؟ الا يرى ويتابع حال ملعبه؟!
المحافظة على جمال الأرضية لايحتاج إلى مئات الملايين سنوياً حتى نرجع الأمر لضيق ذات اليد، لكن الأمر يحتاج إلى قليل من الرعاية والإهتمام، وهذه هي مشكلتنا الأساسية.
اللوم يقع اولاً على مجلس المريخ الذي كان يتوجب عليه متابعة أمر الملعب وتوفير الميزانية المطلوبة ومواجهة أي قصور موجود من جانب الشخص المسؤول من الإستاد.
ويقع اللوم ثانياً على مدير الإستاد السابق كمال دحية الذي كان يتولىّ مسؤولية الإشراف على الإستاد حتى قبل بداية الموسم بقليل، فمالذي فعله من أجل تحسين الملعب وهل أبلغ مجلس المريخ بالنواقص والمتطلبات؟
إستاد المريخ بشكله الحالي لايشرّف أي مريخي، وكما قلت الملعب بشكله الحالي لايصلح لممارسة كرة القدم لأنه أضحى يشبه حظيرة المواشي.
ويجوز لنا أن نسأل: ماهي الإجراءات والتدابير التي إتخذها المجلس لمعالجة الأمر ام أنه سيظل متفرجاً على الملعب وهو يسير من حال سئ إلى أسوأ.
الموسم في بدايته ولايعقل أن يخوض المريخ مبارياته المحلية والإفريقية في أرضية مليئة بالحُفر والتي ستؤثر بشكل سلبي على أداء الفريق وقد تعرض اللاعبين لإصابات خطيرة.
لقد أطلق بعض شباب المنتديات قبل فترة حملة لتجميل وتحسين ملعب المريخ، وهنالك من إقترح التعاقد مع شركة متخصصة تقوم بإستيراد نجيل جديد وزراعته في الملعب وتتولى الشركة مهمة الإشراف الكامل على تحسين وتجميل الملعب لفترة ثلاث سنوات، وإذا رأى المجلس أن عمل الشركة مقنع يمكن تجديد التعاقد معها.
ويسعى شباب المنتديات إلى إنجاز هذا المشروع بأنفسهم حيث يتكفلوا بالقيمة المادية فيما يقوم المجلس بإختيار الشركة وإكمال إجراءات التعاقد.
مثل هذا العمل إذا إكتمل سيكون أكبر خدمة يقدمها شباب المنتديات المريخية لناديهم، فالإستاد هو واجهة النادي ويتوجب علينا المحافظة على بهائه وجماله.
*** بسرعــــــة
ملعب المريخ بعد أن كان الأفضل في السودان.. أصبح اليوم من ضمن أسوأ الملاعب!
ملعب الهلال وملعب الفاشر وكادوقلي كلها تتفوق على ملعب المريخ اليوم!!
غادر الحارس عصام الحضري الى القاهرة بعد عودته بيوم واحد فقط.
والسبب أن اللاعب تعرض لموقف سخيف من جانب إدارة فندق أبشر التي رفضت إدخاله إلى غرفته بسبب مليون جنيه.
الخطأ يتحمله مجلس المريخ ودائرة الكرة، فهم يعلمون مسبقاً بموعد قدوم الحضري ومع ذلك لم يتحركوا لحل المشكلة وترتيب الأوضاع ليتعرض اللاعب لموقف محرج هو الثاني في غضون إسبوع واحد.
ماذا يجدي التحرك المتأخر، ولماذا لم يتم توفيق الأوضاع مع الفندق قبل وصول الحضري؟
أي محترف في مكان الحضري كان سيغضب وينفعل خصوصاً أن الموقف تكرر مرتين خلال إسبوع واحد فقط.
قلنا أن المريخ لن يكون قادراً على تحمل نفقات الحضري الضخمة، وهاهو المجلس يفشل في توفير سكن دائم للاعب ناهيك عن الإلتزام براتبه الشهري العالي.
لايوجد خيار سوى إطلاق سراح اللاعب وتسجيل حارس جديد في يونيو.
ليس من المنطق دفع 20 الف دولار شهرياً لحارس أربعيني ونحن نعيش أزمة مالية طاحنة.
المريخ سيمر بأصعب فترة في تاريخه من حيث الوضع الإقتصادي لأن تحوله من عصر الرفاهية إلى عصر التقشف لم يتم تدريجياً، بل مباشرة وبدون وضع أي تدابير او ترتيبات.
ابراهيم عبد الله
*

----------


## كروبين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة دييجو ميليتو
					

بصراحة كلام غريب جداً دي أشياء فنية والمدرب أدرى بها منا ومنك .. رأي شخصي وبعيداً عن العواطف هيثم فنياً مفيد أكتر من العجب وبإمكانه اللعب 90 دقيقة كاملة بالمقابل العجب ما بقدر يلعب أكتر من 30 دقيقة وأنا ما فاهم الحاجة البتخجل في الموضوع شنو.. بصراحة كده كلام مافي ليهو داعي نهائي



والله يا ديجو كلام الزول ده فتنة واضححححححححة اعوذ بالله من الفتن 


*

----------


## على الصغير

*مدرب هلال كادوقلي غير متخوف من لقاء المريخ


اعرب الوطني صلاح ادم المدير الفني لفريق هلال كادوقلي عن رضاه التام بالنتائج المميزة التي حققها فريقه في مسابقة الدوري الممتاز وبلوغهم النقطة السادسة في مشوارهم في الدوري العام الحالى معتبرا انه سيتعين عليهم الايمان بحظوظهم في مواصلة رحلة تحقيق الانتصار حتى يتمكنوا من فرض اسمهم في النسخة الحالية للدوري المحلي .
وأكد مدرب اسود الجبال ان مواجهة المريخ مساء الخميس لن تكون سهلة على الاطلاق لكنه اكد جاهزيتهم لملاقاة المتصدر لحساب الجولة الثالثة من مسابقة الدوري الممتاز.
وقال صلاح في حديث مقتضب مع موقع (الكوتش) : نواجه فريق كبير في المباراة وكن طموحنا مشروع وأضاف : نحن سنعمل على تحقيق الفوز وفي الاخير نتمنى ان نكون في يومنا حتى نحافظ على مركزنا المتقدم في جدول الترتيب.
ويحتل الهلال المتخذ منمدينة كادوقلىمقرا له الركز الثالث في ترتيب الدوري العام بعد افضل بداية للفريق منذ صعوده لمنافسة الدوري فى عام 2008 .
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ﻋﻨﺎﻭين صحيفة اﻟﺼﺪﻯ



 ﺻﺤﺎﻓﻰ ﺗﻨﺰﺍﻧﻰ ﻳﺤﺬﺭ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻣﻦ ﻟﻴﺒﻮﻟﻮ .. ﻭﺍﻟﺤﻀﺮﻯ ﻳﻐﺎﺩﺭ ﺍﻟﻰ ﻣﺼﺮ ﻏﺎﺿﺒﺎ
 ﺍﻟﻔﺮﻗﺔ ﺍﻟﺤﻤﺮﺍﺀ ﺗﻨﺘﻈﻢ ﻓﻰ ﻣﻌﺴﻜﺮ ﻣﻐﻠﻖ .. ﺍﻟﻔﺮﻳﻖ ﻋﺒﺪﺍﻟﻠﻪ ﻭﺍﺛﻖ ﻣﻦ ﺗﺨﻄﻰ ﺍﻻﻧﻐﻮﻟﻰ .. ﻣﺤﻜﻤﺔ ﺍﻟﺘﺤﻜﻴﻢ ﺍﻟﺮﻳﺎﺿﻴﺔ ﺗﻌﺘﺒﺮ ﻣﻨﺘﺨﺒﻨﺎ ﺧﺎﺳﺮﺍ ﺍﻣﺎﻡ ﺯﺍﻣﺒﻴﺎ .. ﻭﺍﻻﺗﺤﺎﺩ ﻳﻌﺎﻗﺐ ﻣﺪﺭﺏ ﺍﻟﻜﻮﻣﺎﻧﺪﻭﺯ
 ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻳﻜﺘﻔﻰ ﺑﺘﺪﺭﻳﺐ ﺳﺒﺎﺣﺔ 
ﻭﻳﻨﺘﻈﻢ ﻓﻰ ﻣﻌﺴﻜﺮ ﻣﻐﻠﻖ ﻭﻣﻮﺳﻰ ﻭﻣﺎﻛﺴﻴﻢ ﻣﻊ ﺍﻟﻤﺠﻤﻮﻋﺔ
 ﺍﻟﺼﺎﺩﻕ ﺍﻟﻤﻬﺪﻯ : ﺍﻟﻮﺍﻟﻰ ﻳﺴﺘﺤﻖ ﺍﻟﺘﻜﺮﻳﻢ
 ﺍﻟﻨﺎﺩﻯ ﺍﻟﻌﺎﺋﻠﻰ ﻳﻨﻈﻢ ﺣﻔﻞ ﺧﻤﺴﺔ ﻧﺠﻮﻡ ﻟﻠﻮﺍﻟﻰ 
ﺃﻛﺪ ﺟﺎﻫﺰﻳﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻟﻼﻧﻐﻮﻟﻰ .. ﻋﺒﺪﺍﻟﻠﻪ ﺣﺴﻦ ﻋﻴﺴﻰ : ﺃﻯ ﻣﻮﻇﻒ ﻳﺘﻢ ﺍﻻﺳﺘﻐﻨﺎﺀ ﻋﻨﻪ ﻳﺤﺼﻞ ﻋﻠﻰ ﻣﺴﺘﺤﻘﺎﺗﻪ 
ﺍﻟﺤﻀﺮﻯ ﻳﺜﻴﺮ ﺃﺯﻣﺔ ﺟﺪﻳﺪﺓ ﻭﻳﻐﺎﺩﺭ ﺍﻟﻰ ﻣﺼﺮ
 ﺟﻤﺎﻝ ﺍﺑﻮﻋﻨﺠﺔ : ﻣﺸﺎﻛﻞ ﺍﻟﺴﺪ ﺍﻟﻌﺎﻟﻰ ﻻ ﺗﻨﺘﻬﻰ ﻭﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻻﺣﻤﺮ ﻣﻨﺢ ﺍﻛﺮﻡ ﻭﻳﺲ ﺍﻟﺜﻘﺔ
 ﺍﻟﻜﻮﻛﻰ ﻳﺘﺴﻠﻢ ﺗﺴﺠﻴﻼ ﻟﻠﻘﺎﺀ ﺭﻳﻜﺮﻳﺎﺗﻴﻔﻮ ﻭﺳﻴﻤﺒﺎ
 ﺻﺤﺎﻓﻰ ﺗﻨﺰﺍﻧﻰ ﻳﺤﺬﺭ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻣﻦ ﻟﻴﺒﻮﻟﻮ ﻭﻳﻄﺎﻟﺐ ﺍﻻﺣﻤﺮ اﻻﺳﺘﻌﺪﺍﺩ ﻟﻤﻮﻗﻌﺔ ﺷﺮﺳﺔ ﺑﺎﻧﻐﻮﻻ
 ﻣﺪﺭﺏ ﺍﻟﻨﺠﻢ ﺍﻟﺴﺎﺣﻠﻰ : ﺍﻟﻔﺮﻗﺔ ﺍﻟﺤﻤﺮﺍﺀ ﻗﺎﺩﺭﺓ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻃﺎﺣﺔ ﻟﻴﺒﻮﻟﻮ
 ﻟﺠﻨﺔ ﺷﺆﻭﻥ ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺒﻴﻦ ﻏﻴﺮ ﺍﻟﻬﻮﺍﺓ ﺗﻌﺎقب ﻣﺪﺭﺏ ﺍﻟﺨﺮﻃﻮﻡ ﺍﻟﻮﻃﻨﻰ
 ﺍﻟﻘﺮﺍﻗﻴﺮ ﻭﺍﻟﻔﺮﺳﺎﻥ ﻳﺘﺼﺎﺭﻋﺎﻥ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻟﻨﻘﺎﻁ ﺑﺎﻟﺨﺮﻃﻮﻡ
ﺳﻔﺎﺭﻯ ﻳﻌﻮﺩ ﺍﻟﻰ ﻗﺎﺋﻤﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﻨﺘﺨﺐ .. ﺍﻟﺠﻬﺎﺯ ﺍﻟﻔﻨﻰ ﻟﺼﻘﻮﺭ ﺍﻟﺠﺪﻳﺎﻥ ﻳﺨﺘﺎﺭ ﺍﻣﻴﺮ ﻛﻤﺎﻝ .. ﺭﺍﺟﻰ ﻋﺒﺪﺍﻟﻌﺎﻃﻰ ﻟﻤﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﻏﺎﻧﺎ
 ﻣﺤﻜمة ﺍﻟﺘﺤﻜﻴﻢ ﺍﻟﺮﻳﺎﺿﻴﺔ ﺗﻌﺘﺒﺮ ﻣﻨﺘﺨﺒﻨﺎ ﻣﻬﺰﻭﻣﺎ ﺍﻣﺎﻡ ﺯﺍﻣﺒﻴﺎ
 ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ ﻳﺨﺘﺘﻢ ﺗﺤﻀﻴﺮﺍﺗﻪ ﻟﻼﻛﺴﺒﺮﻳﺲ ﺍﻟﻴﻮﻡ
 ﺍﻟﻨﺴﻮﺭ ﺗﺴﺘﻘﺒﻞ ﺳﻴﺪ ﺍﻻﺗﻴﺎﻡ ﺑﺎﻟﻬﻼﻝ 
جبل الجليد يواصل في البوابة الحمراء .. الحضري يثير ازمة ويغادر الى مصر فجرا بسبب الشقة .. السد العالي يرفض الاقامة بشقة كروجر .. ومدير الكرة حاول احتواء الموقف دون جدوى  
جمال ابوعنجة : مشاكل الحضري اصبحت مزعجة ومتكررة وعلى الجهاز الفني استبعاده من الحسابات ومنح الثقة لاكرم ويس .. لدينا حارس ممتاز .. وجبل الجليد اخلص للفرقة الحمراء وقادها في ظروف صعبة .. واكرم يمكن الاعتماد عليه .. المريخ في حاجة الى الاستقرار والاحمر مقبل على استحقاق افريقي ومايحدث من الحضري يزعزع الثقة في بقية الحراس 
صلاح مشكلة : الحضري كفاءة ونجم كبير .. ومشكلته في تصرفاته وعلى الفرقة الحمراء الاعتماد على الثلاثي واسقاطه من الحسابات 
المريخ ينتظم في معسكر مغلق استعدادا للاسود .. الكوكي يستدعي 24 لاعبا للقاء هلال كادوقلي .. والحضري خارج الحسابات .. الفرقة الحمراء تكتفي بتدريبات سباحة وتؤدي المران الاساس الليلة بامدرمان .. التونسي يدفع بتشكيلة القمة في لقاء الخميس والاحمر يتطلع الى النقطة التاسعة

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عناوين صحيفة الزعيم


ﺍﻟﺰﻋﻴﻢ ﺗﻨﺸﺮ ﺃﺩﻕ ﺗﻔﺎﺻﻴﻞ ﺃﺯﻣﺔ ﺍﻟﺤﻀﺮﻯ ﺍﻟﺠﺪﻳﺪﺓ
ﺍﻟﻮﺍﻟﻰ ﻳﻌﺪ ﺍﻟﺤﺎﺭﺱ ﺍﻟﻤﺼﺮﻯ ﺑﻤﻨﺤﻪ ﺣﻘﻮﻗﻪ ﻛﺎﻣﻠﺔ ﻓﻮﺭﺍ ﻭﺣﻞ ﻛﻞ ﻣﺸﺎﻛﻠﻪ .. ﻭﺍﻟﻼﻋﺐ ﻳﺮﻓﺾ ﺍﻟﺒﻘﺎﺀ ﺑﺤﺠﺔ ﺗﺠﺎﻫﻞ ﺍﻻﺩﺍﺭﺓ ﻛﺘﺎﺑﺔ ﺧﻄﺎﺏ ﻟﻠﻔﻨﺪﻕ
ﻣﺠﻠﺲ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻳﺸﻜﻞ ﺍﻟﻘﻄﺎﻉ ﺍﻟﺮﻳﺎﺿﻰ ﺍﻟﻴﻮﻡ .. ﺍﻟﻔﺮﻳﻖ ﻳﺴﺘﺒﺪﻝ ﻣﻘﺮ ﻣﻌﺴﻜﺮﻩ .. ﻟﻮﺯﺍﻥ ﺗﺆﻳﺪ ﻋﻘﻮﺑﺔ ﻣﻨﺘﺨﺐ ﺍﻟﺴﻮﺩﺍﻥ ﻓﻰ ﻗﻀﻴﺔ ﻣﺴﺎﻭﻯ
ﺑﺤﻀﻮﺭ ﻭﻓﺪ ﺍﻻﺗﺤﺎﺩ ﺍﻻﻭﺭﻭﺑﻰ .. ﺍﻟﻨﺎﺩﻯ ﺍﻟﻌﺎﺋﻠﻰ ﻳﻜﺮﻡ ﺟﻤﺎﻝ ﺍﻟﻮﺍﻟﻰ
ﺍﻟﺰﻋﻴﻢ ﺗﺘﺎﺑﻊ ﺍﺯﻣﺔ ﺍﻟﺤﻀﺮﻯ ﻭﺗﻘﻒ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﺩﻕ ﺍﻟﺘﻔﺎﺻﻴﻞ
ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻳﻨﺘﻈﻢ ﺑﻤﻌﺴﻜﺮﻩ ﺑﺎﻟﻬﻮﻟﻴﺪﻯ ﺃﻥ
ﺍﺟﺘﻤﺎﻉ ﻣﻬﻢ ﻟﻤﺠﻠﺲ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺍﻟﻴﻮﻡ
ﻣﺤﻤﺪﻣﻮﺳﻰ : ﻻﻋﻼقة ﻟﺪﺍﺋﺮﺓ ﺍﻟﻜﺮﺓ ﺑﻤﺸﻜﻠﺔ ﺍﻟﺤﻀﺮﻯ
ﻗﻨﺎﺓ ﻗﻮﻭﻥ ﺗﻜﺸﻒ ﺃﻭﺭﺍﻕ ﻟﻴﺒﻮﻟﻮ ﻟﻠﻤﺮﻳﺦ
ﻣﺪﺭﺏ ﻟﻴﺒﻮﻟﻮ ﻻ ﺍﻣﻠﻚ ﻣﻌﻠﻮﻣﺎﺕ ﻋﻦ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ
ﻣﺤﻜﻤﺔ ﻟﻮﺯﺍﻥ ﺗﺆﻳﺪ ﻗﺮﺍﺭ ﺳﺤﺐ ﻧﻘﺎﻁ ﺍﻟﺴﻮﺩﺍﻥ ﻓﻰ ﺣﺎﺩﺛﺔ ﻣﺴﺎﻭﻯ
ﺣﺴﺎﻡ ﺍﻟﺒﺪﺭﻯ:ﺍﻟﻨﻬﺎﺭ ﻗﻨﺎﺓ ﻛﺎﺫﺑﺔ..ﻭﺍﻻﻫﻠﻰ ﻳﻮﺍﺟﻪ ﻇﺮﻭﻓﺎ ﺻﻌﺒﺔ
ﺍﺗﺤﺎﺩ ﺍﻟﻜﺮﺓ ﻳﻐﺮﻡ ﺍﻟﺴﻠﻴﻤﻰ 15 ﺍﻟﻒ ﺩﻭﻻﺭ ﻟﺼﺎﻟﺢ ﺍﻻﻫﻠﻰ
مدير فندق ابشر .. المسئولون بنادي المريخ وعدوا باحضار خطابات الاقامة ولكنهم لم يوفوا بالعهود .. لاحقناهم بالهواتف ولكن تجاهلوا مكالماتنا فاضطررنا لابلاغ عصام عن طريق مدرب الحراس .. لم نطلب من الحضري مغادرة الفند
مجلس المريخ شكرهم على الاريحية .. دعم مقدر من رابطة جدة يعيد لملعب استاد النريخ رونقه
بسبب قضية الكوكي مجلس المريخ تقدم بشكوى لادارة السياحة
الزعيم في قلب الاحداث الحمراء .. اجتماع منتصف الليل يصطدم بعناد الفرعون .. الوالي قدم كل الضمانات والسد العالي يتعلل بالنفسيات 
الحضري : مشكلتي لم تعد في الفلوس والاوضاع غير مشجعة للاستمرار 
حارس مصر يغادر للقاهرة امس .. الادارة المريخية تتمسك بعقدها مع اللاعب وتنتظر تراجعه عن قراره
الامين العام لنادي المريخ يوضح الحقائق .. عصام الحاج : فتحنا الابواب على مصراعيها للعضوية الجديدة .. لانسعى لحشد الاعضاء لصالحنا ونخطط لعضوية مشرفة .. الترتيبات لمهرجان القرن بدات ونسعى لاخراجه بما يتناسب وانجاز الوالي


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عناوين صحيفة المريخ



الزعيم يعود الى ملعبه .. والقلعة الحمراء جاهزة لاستقبال مباراة الخميس
الحضري يغادر سرا الى القاهرة .. ومجلس المريخ يشكوه للاتحاد العام
المريخ يكتفي بالسباحة والمساج .. والاتحاد العام يفشل في استعادة نقاط زامبيا من المحكمة الرياضية
الحضري يغادر للقاهرة
المريخ يشكو الحضري للاتحاد
المريخ يكتفي بالسباحة والمساج امس
الانتظام في معسكر مغلق 
الفريق يعود للقلعة الحمراء
المدرب العام للمريخ يشيد بتجربة المهدية ويرحب بمواجهة الانغولي
فريق العمل يكمل تجهيز ارضية الردكاسل لمباراة الخميس
المحكمة الرياضية تؤيد قرار خسارة منتخبنا امام زامبيا بتصفيات المونديال
تاهبا للقاء الاسود .. الفرقة الحمراء تؤدي البروفة الرئيسية الليلة .. الحضري يعود للقاهرة .. وسيم يركز على سلاح اللياقة .. الكوكي يفكر في حسم مواجهة الهلالين 
جبل الجليد واخطبوط المواعيد ..  ذهاب الحضري فرصة ذهبية لحامي غرين الفرقة الماسية 
الطيب سند : اكرم الافضل في السودان ولايقل فنيا عن افضل حراس القارة .. الانضباط يجعل الحارس اكثر تركيزا .. وهو يحتاج الى دعم الجماهير .. وهذه نصيحتي له .. جبل الجليد حارس المواعيد في المريخ .. ذهاب الحضري يجعل جبل الجليد اكثر قوة وثبات

*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة على الصغير
					

قطوف
ابراهيم باترا
الملك والبرنس .. بواقعية ومنطق .!

هل عطاء هيثم مصطفى اكثر من مجهود فيصل العجب حتى يشارك 90 دقيقة ويجلس قائد المريخ في كنبة البدلاء .؟

هذا السؤال طرح على محمد عثمان الكوكي مدرب المريخ .. وللاسف لم يجد اجابة مقنعة واكتفى بتلميحات دبلوماسية .. ونحن نقولها بكل صراحة .. ولا نخشى في قول الحق لومة لائم .. تواجد البرنس في تشكيلة الفرقة الحمراء على حساب قائد المريخ وعميد لاعبيه امر غريب يشعر اهل المريخ بخجل يصل في بعض الاحيان لدرجة الخيبة .!

هيثم مصطفى الان لاعب المريخ .. ليس في ذلك شك – ويستحق منحه فرص ليشارك ان قدم عطاء فهذا مطلب ولكن لا يمكن ان يحدث ذلك على حساب قائد الفريق والذي قدم عطاء افضل من البرنس في مباراة الاتحاد .!

لعب هيثم في مباراة الرومان 75 دقيقة ولم يصوب كرة واحدة نحو مرمى الاتحاد وفي اقل من 15 دقيقة اطلق العجب قذيفتان اخرجهما الحارس بصعوبة بجانب مساهمته في صناعة الهدف الرابع الذي احرزه كلتشي .. ورغم ذلك اجلسه الكوكي في دكة البدلاء ولم يمنحه اي فرصة ليشارك .!

العجب وهيثم ابناء جيل والفرق بينهما في العمر لا يتعدى الشهور ان لك يكن ايام وعطائهما داخل المستطيل الاخضر متقارب ان لم يتفوق العجب على البرنس .. ومشاركة الامير على حساب الملك قرار غريب .!

قد يقول قائل ان القرار في النهاية يعود للمدرب باعتياره الجهة المسؤلة مسئولية كاملة عن الامور الفنية .. ولهؤلا نقول ان القرار الفني يجب ان يتوافق مع الواقع .. والواقع يقول ان للعجب بصمة وهو قائد الفريق .. وفي تجاهله تهميش لدور الكبير والقائد في النادي .!

بعيداً عن التعاطف .. او الانحياز .. العجب مظلوم وبظلمه المريخ مظلوم .. ولا بد للكوكي ان يتخذ قراره بواقعية وبعيداً عن المؤثرات ..!

نتمنى ان نرى هيثم يصنع الاهداف ويحرزها ..ولا نتمنى ان نرى منه فقط تمريرات عرضية وتبادل الكرات القصيرة في وسط الميدان مع زملائه .. وبكل تأكيد يا كوكي نمني انفسنا برؤية الملك فيصل يشارك .. يصول ويجول في الملعب ..!

نقاط .. نقاط .!

لماذا ينبهر المريخاب لتمريرات البرنس العرضية التي لا تثمن ولا تغني من جوع لماذا .؟ 

وهل سيقدم قائد السابق في سنتين ما قدمه الملك خلال 17 عام .؟ .. ولماذا لا يتعلم المريخاب من درس عدم الوفاء لقائدهم واقصد الادارة بطبيعة الحال لأن الجمهور كان وفي له .؟

العجب افاد وسيفيد فريقه ان وجد الفرصة ..ولكن ماذا نقول للكوكي ومن يقف خلفه .؟

لا يمكن ان نقول ان المدرب التونسي يعمل (بالريموت كنترول) ولكن تجاهله للعميد غريب .!

نتمنى ان يستفيد المريخ من تواجد العجب والبرنس في صفوفه .. العجب صانع العاب ماهر وهداف بارع ونجم بوزن الذهب .. لكنه للاسف يجلس مجبراً في دكة البدلاء وهو كألعهد به لا يرفض ولا يحتك .!

تحويل امير كمال من الوسط لخط الدفاع .. هل الهدف منه اشراك علاء يوسف اساسياً ام لسبب فني .. مجرد سؤال .؟

ارضية استاد المريخ لا تصلح لمباريات كرة القدم .. وحفاظاً على نجوم الفريق لا بد من تحويل مباريات الفريق الى اي ملعب اخر.. انشاء الله ملعب سيد الشهداء .!

من حيث الارضية استاد المريخ لا يقارن بملاعب الناشئين المنتشرة في ولاية الخرطوم .. وهذه درجة متقدمة في السوء .! 



هذا الكلام للفتنة ليس إلا ... انا متأكد إن مثل هذا الاسلوب سم قاتل يجب الإنتباه له
هذا الوتر ليس فيه شيء سوى الشر المستطير فالحذر ثم الحذر يا صفوة لا تعزفوا عليه
هذا مخطط لا يمكن أن يسايروا زول في قلبو ذرة حب للمريخ
استحلفكم بالله يا من تحبون الزعيم أن تتركوا الأشخاص وتنصروا الزعيم
ذهبت مجالس إدارة من قبل وأتت مجالس أخرى وذهبت والبقاء للكيان فخلونا في حب الكيان
دعونا نتفق على حب الزعيم ولا شيء غير حب الزعيم فهو الرابط بيننا والباقي
سيأتي رؤساء وسيذهب رؤساء ولكن المريخ هو الحب هو الكيان الأحمر
من أحب رئيساً فاليحبه لنفسه ومن كره رئيساً فاليكرهه لنفسه وفضوها سيرة
والسلام


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
كيبورد

الطيب علي فرح
الجاك علي .. اللمين ..!!

سوف ينتفخ (قولون ) أي منكم لو اننا حاولنا من خلال عمود اليوم التطرق لأحد  تلك المواضيع والقضايا الرياضية التي مل جمهور القراء متابعتها والاستماع  لأحداثها التي لا قرار لها ولا منتهى .. فمنها ما تتجدد فصولها كل يوم دون  مستجد في نتائجها.. ومنها تلك التي قتلها الناس حديثا والصحافيون تحليلا و  (تنظيرا) دون ان يحرك من بآذانهم وقرا ساكنا .. وشر الدواب الصم البكم ..  ولو علم فيهم الله خيرا لأسمعهم .. !!

 سوف أحاول اليوم بغض النظر عن (قولونكم ) سرد بعض تلك القضايا عسى ان يخفف  الإعلام و (يتقشف) قليلا في الحديث عنها .. فلا طائل من الحديث.

 قضايا مثل تلك الأحاجي التي كانت ترويها (حبوبات زمان) لأحفادهن فهي كل  يوم بشكل وسينارو واحداث جديدة .. بينما لا يتغير ابطال هذه القصص .. فهم  على الدوام الأستاذة ( فاطنة السمحة ) .. أو الأستاذ (الغول ) .. أو شقيقه  (البعاتي) .. وتجد وبعض الحبوبات اللائي أصابهن الملل من كثرة الحكي يقسون  قليلا فيزيدون في جرعة التخويف وهن يحكين(للشفع) قصصا وهمية مرعبة عن  (الجاك علي اللمين) و (ود أم بعلو ) .. يا ساتر يا ساتر .. والجاك علي  (اللمين) ما هو إلا شخصية خيالية كانت تستخدم لتخويف بعض اطفال أهلي ..  !!والعتبى لكل من يحمل مثل هذا الإسم حتى يرضى .

 نبدأ ب(سيد سرحان ) منتخينا الوطني السوداني الذي لطالما تحدثنا وطالبنا  بأن يجتهد الاتحاد السوداني في منحه أولوية قصوى في الرعاية و الإهتمام  والإعداد حتى إن لم تكن هنالك مسابقات جارية.. ولكن وفي كل مرة نفاجأ بأن  للمنتخب مباراة بعد اسابيع قليلة جدا دون حتى ان يكون هنالك منتخب من أصله  ..!! فعلى سبيل المثل حتى الآن لم يتم الإعلان عن قائمة المنتخب التي سوف  تواجه منتخب غانا في الرابع والعشرون من هذا الشهر بكوماسي ... وطالما كان  التعامل مع قضية المنتخب على طريقة (درس العصر) الذي يروحه التلميذ مجبر لا  راغب ولا متحمس فلن يمضي أمر منتخبنا أبدا إلى الأمام ..!!

 من القضايا التي أصابت الناس بالملل أيضا ولم يقدم الحديث فيها ولم يؤخر  .. قضية وقصة الجاك علي اللمين ..حارس المريخ المصري عصام الحضري الذي  لطالما ظل يرعب مجلس المريخ وجماهيره بتمرده مرة .. ثم بالتلويح بشيكات  مطالباته المالية و بالذهاب عن ديار المريخ مرات ومرات .. كانت اخرها قبل  يومين .. وعصام يستخدم هذا الأسلوب لأنه يعلم ان المريخ قد أغفل أمر تسجيل  حارس مرمى ثالث كما هو الوضع الطييعي في اي مكان رغما عن علم المجلس بحركات  عصام .. وقصص عصام ومشاكل عصام الحضري جاك علي اللمين المريخ..فطفق الجاك  علي اللمين يبتز المريخ ويلخبط حسابات مدرب الفريق الذي اعتمد عليه وأهمل  اعداد أكرم ويس الإعداد المطلوب للتصدي للمهام الكبيرة ..!!

 في المرة القادمة احدثكم عن حكاية اكثر مللا بطلها (ود ام بعلو) مدرب الهلال غارزيتو وأحجية توقيعه لعقد تدريب الهلال..!!

 قف :

 حجوكم ..ما بجوكم ..!!
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
اراء وتعليقات
عبده قابل
الخرطوم تغيير في الإسم ولا تغيير في نتائجه الإفريقية!!!

{  فريق الخرطوم الوطني خذل جماهير الكرة السودانية التي كانت تتوقع منه ان  يكون هو اول الفرق السودانية التي تتأهل للمرحلة التالية من البطولة التي  يشارك فيها بتفوقه علي النصر الليبي الا ان الخرطوم كعادته دائما اكد انه  لا يستطيع الصمود في البطولات الافريقية حتي وان كانت الفرق التي يلعب  امامها فرق متواضعة المستوي.

{ الخرطوم تعود الخروج المبكر من كل  البطولات الافريقية التي شارك فيها وهذا ما رصدناه في يوم مباراته مع النصر  الليبي عصر اول امس الاحد.

{ خرج الخرطوم من الدورالتمهيدي لبطولة  كاس الاتحاد الافريقي علي طريق كييفو الرواندي بالهزيمة في المباراتين  اللتين لعبهما معه وذلك في عام 2003.

{ تعثر الخرطوم في عام 2010 في الدور التمهيدي امام بتروجيت المصري وذلك في بطولة الكونفدرالية وفيها هزمه بتروجيت رايح جاي.

{  في 2011 اطاح المغربي الفاسي بالخرطوم عندما فاز عليه 5/1 بالمغرب وخسر  امامه صفر/2 بالخرطوم وكان ذلك هو الفوز الاول والوحيد الذي حققه الخرطوم  في كل مشاركاته الافريقية!!!

{ حاليا كلنا وقف علي الخروج المأساوي للخرطوم من الدور التمهيدي لبطولة الكونفدرالية بهزيمته علي ارضه من النصر الليبي.!!

{  اذن الخرطوم لم تتغير نتائجه في كل مشاركاته الافريقية وبدلا من يكون  التغيير في النتائج ظل الخرطوم يغير من اسمه الذي كان في البطولة يحمل اسم  الخرطوم ثلاثة ثم استبدل باسم الخرطوم واخيرا حمل اسم الخرطوم الوطني.

{  كون ان يلعب الخرطوم الوطني عصرا من اجل ان يرهق منافسه ويلحق به الهزيمة  حدث العكس تماما وقبل ان يفكر المسؤولون بفرق الخرطوم الوطني في اداء  المباراة نهارا كان عليهم ان يراجعوا كل المباريات التي لعبتها الفرق  السودانية نهارا ليجدوا ان النتائج لم تكن في صالحها اطلاقا!!

{ نسأل من هو العبقري الذي اقترح علي فريق الخرطوم الوطني اللعب نهارا حتي تسهل مهمته في الفوزعلي النصر الليبي.

اليوم مباراتان في الأسبوع الثالث للدوري الممتاز:

{  تقام مساء اليوم مباراتان هما من مباريات الاسبوع الثالث للدوري الممتاز  الاولي بين الاهلي الخرطومي والموردة وتلعب باستاد الخرطوم والثانية طرفاها  النسور واهلي مدني وتلعب باستاد الهلال.

{ الاهلي والموردة يدخلان  للمباراة وكل منهما سيعمل جاهدا لتحقيق الفوز ليكسب النقاط الثلاثة التي  ستحسن كثيرا من وضع الفريق الفائز في خارطة البطولة.

{ لقاءات  الموردة والاهلي ظلت دائما تخرج حافلة بالقوة والاثارة ومن خلال نتائج  الفريقين في الدوري الممتاز منذ بدايته سنعرف ان التنافس بين الفريقين ظل  محتدما بين الفريقين ونتائج المباريات تثبت ذلك اذ ان الانتصارات التي  حققها كل فريق تكاد تكون متساوية وهذا ما سنوضحه في فقرة قادمة.

{  المباراة الثانية طرفاها النسور واهلي مدني النسور سيعمل جاهدا لتحقيق  الفوز ليكسب النقاط الثلاثة فالنسور بعد ان ادي مباراتين ظل رصيده صفرا من  النقاط.

{ اهلي مدني لعب مباراتين فاز في الاولي علي اهلي عطبرة 1/صفر وخسر الثانية امام نده وغريمه اللدود الاتحاد وخسرها بهدف.

{  الفريقان هذه هي ثالث مباراة تجمع بينهما في بطولة الممتاز اذ سبق  للفريقين ان اديا مباراتين في الممتاز في الموسم الماضي سنشير اليها في  الفقرة القادمة.

{ النسور يريد ويرغب في ان يكسب اول نقاط في البطولة واهلي مدني يرغب في تدعيم موقفه.

18 لقاء بين الموردة والاهلي 7 انتصارات للموردة و6 للاهلي:

بلغ  مجموع المباريات التي لعبها الاهلي والموردة في الدوري الممتاز 18 مباراة  منها 12 في الفترة من موسم 95/96حتي موسم 2003 الموسم الذي هبط فيه الاهلي  اما الست مباريات الاخري فقد لعبها الاهلي مع الموردة بعد صعوده للدوري  الممتاز في موسم 2010.

{ من جملة المباريات الـ 18 التي جمعت بين  الموردة والاهلي رجحت الكفة لصالح الموردة بفارق مباراة واحدة اذ فازت  الموردة في 7 مباريات وفاز الاهلي في ست وخمس مباريات انتهت بالتعادل.

{ الاهداف التي سجلها الفريقان في الـ 18 مباراة تساوت اذ سجل كل منهما 17 هدفا في مرمي الاخر.

النسور واهلي مدني لعبا مباراتين جاء التفوق لصالح النسور:

{  عندما صعد فريق النسور للدوري الممتاز في موسم 2011 كان اهلي مدني في ذلك  الموسم بعيدا عن الدوري الممتاز لهبوطه منه في نهاية موسم 2010 ولم يشارك  اهلي مدني في بطولة 2011 البطولة التي صعد فيها النسور للممتاز.

{  في الموسم الماضي 2012 التقي الفريقان في الممتاز مرتين الاولي في الدورة  الاولي حقق فيها النسور الفوز 2/صفر والمباراة الثانية انتهت بالتعادل 1/1  ليكون التفوق لصالح النسور، لقاء اليوم اما اكد النسور تقدمه علي اهلي مدني  لتحقيق ثاني فوز عليه، واما فاز الاهلي مدني لتتعادل كفة الفريقين.

*

----------


## عزالدين سيد وديدي

*الاخوة الكرام الملك والبرنس زملاء ويلعبان في الزعيم والمقارنة بينهما أن العجب حجمه اكبر من هيثم الامر الذي قد يؤثر على حركته مع تقدم السن في الاثنين وهيثم حجمه يساعده على خفة الحركة. تمريرات هيثم اخطر من تمريرات العجب ولكن العجب يمتاز عليه بقوة الالتحام والتسديد واستخدام القدمين والراس عكس هيثم الذي لا يجيد الالتحام ولا يستخدم القدم اليسرى والرأس. هذا من وجهة نظري المتواضعة ولكم مودتي بلا حدود
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
بوضوح شديد
عبدالله كمال 
مجلس المريخ والسد العالي .. الحكاية شنو ؟؟ 

 * القصة بدأت منذ ليلة السبت.. في ذلك اليوم حضر الحارس المصري من  (المطار) مباشرة الى (ملعب الخارجية) بكافوري ليشارك في الحصة التدريبية  لفريقه، قبل ان يذهب الى فندق (ابشر) ويتفاجأ بان لا مكان له هناك، وان  المسؤولين بالنادي لم يكلفوا انفسهم عناء الاتصال بالفندق من اجل حجز غرفة  له.

 * تم حل المشكلة ، حيث سمح  موظف الفندق للاعب بالبقاء فيه تلك الليلة فقط لان الوقت متأخر ومن الصعب  جداً على الحضري ان يتحصل على غرفة في فندق آخر.

 * الادارة علمت  بما حدث مع السد العالي، وبدلاً من التحرك الى ادارة فندق (ابشر) من اجل  الحل، تجاهل مجلس المريخ الامر، ليتفاجأ الحارس في الليلة التالية بانه  ممنوع من دخول الغرفة مع اصرار غريب من موظفي الفندق على اللاعب بدفع قيمة  الليلة السابقة، والتأكيد له على ان الفندق لن يستقبله ما لم يكن معه خطاب  رسمي من نادي المريخ.

 * وحسب موقع (المدرجات) الالكتروني فان  الحضري بدا في غاية الاستياء بعد الذي حدث وقال انه ينوي ابلاغ الرئيس  المستقيل جمال الوالي برغبته الجادة في الرحيل عن المريخ، وقال انه تفاجأ  لدي وصوله فندق (ابشر) بمطالبه ادارة الفندق له باخلاء الغرفة وتسديد مبلغ  مالي ( مليون جنيه) نظير اقامته الليلة التي سبقتها.

 * واضاف  الحضري : مافيش مشكلة.. الفلوس دفعتها.. بس المشكلة ان اداره الفندق قالت  انها لن تسمح لي بالاقامة ما لم تتسلم خطابا رسميا من نادي المريخ وهذا  يعني بصريح العبارة انني طردت.

 * ومضى الحضري قائلاً: ما حدث لي  الليلة لا يعتبر الاول، هذا لا يليق بي شخصيا ، حقيقة اصبحت في وضع لا يسمح  لي بمواصلة المشوار مع المريخ ، واتمني ان يتفهم جمال الوالي رغبتي ويسمح  لي بالرحيل .

 * فعلاً، الحضري اسم كبير في عالم كرة القدم  الافريقية والعربية، ويستحق ان يكون التعامل معه بصورة افضل، وفيها نوع من  الاحترام، وعلى المستوى الشخصي لن الوم اللاعب على اي رد فعل يبدر منه، لان  الواقع يقول انه يتعرض لظلم كبير من اهل المريخ طيلة الفترة الماضية.

 * في رأينا.. صحيح ان الحضري اخطأ باوقات سابقة في حق المريخ، ولكن المصري  عاد معترفاً بما اقترف، وقدم اداءً نموذجياً مع الفريق طيلة الموسم  الماضي، وظل على الدوام يتلقى الاشادات من مديريه الفنيين السابق البرازيلي  هيرون ريكاردو فيريرا والحالي التونسي محمد بن عثمان الكوكي.

 *  لا ندري السبب الذي يدعو مجلس المريخ لعدم احترام حارسه المصري، ولو كان  الامر تكرر مرة واحدة لقلنا انها بحسن نية وعدم تقدير سليم للامور، ولكن ان  يتكرر الامر مرتين فذلك غير مقبول اطلاقاً ويحتاج الى مزيد من التوضيح من  جانب المسؤولين في مجلس المريخ.

 * توقعنا ان يحسن مجلس المريخ  التعامل مع حارسه المصري خاصة في الوقت الحالي من اجل احتواء ثورته بسبب  حقوقه المالية المتأخرة لدى النادي، ولكن للاسف الشديد بدلاً من حدوث ذلك  تابعنا دخول المجلس في المزيد من الخلافات مع حارسه المخضرم.

*

----------


## مصعب المقدم مضوي

*عبدالله كمال الحضري هو السبب الرئيسي في خروجنا من الكنفدراليه دعه يذهب وسيعم 
الاستقرار ديارنا
*

----------


## الدلميت

*لابد من التخلص من الحضري 
مشكورين الاخوين  الكسلاوي وعلي الصغير
*

----------

